# هل الفداء لكل البشر؟



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله عليها احيا وعليها اموت ان شاء الله 
سؤالى فى الحقيقة بسيط جدا وياريت الاقى اجابة عند الزملاء المسيحين 

هل جاءت عملية الصليب والفداء لتكفر عن خطايا كل البشر عامة ام هى تكفر عن قوم معين او ناس بعينهم؟ 
طبعا شوفتوا السؤال وهو بسيط جدا بس ارجو من الزملاء المسيحين الرد على سؤالى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*



> هل جاءت عملية الصليب والفداء لتكفر عن خطايا كل البشر عامة ام هى تكفر عن قوم معين او ناس بعينهم؟


 
للي قبلة  إله ورب ومخلص هو اللي هاتغفر لية خطاياة

غير كدا لاءة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

++++أختنا الحبيبة فراشة أجابات بالمختصر المفيد .
++++ فبالحقيقة أن الخلاص كافٍ لكل البشر بلا إستثناء ، لمن جاءوا قبل الصلب ، وأطاعة وصية الله التى غرسها فى قلب كل إنسان ، منذ آدم ، فمنذ البدء يعلم الناس أن السرقة والكذب --- كمثال --- هما حرام .
++++ وهو كافٍ لكل الناس بعد الفداء ، الذين قبلوه وأطاعوا كلامه ، أى وصاياه .
+++++++ هذا الخلاص العظيم ، نشعر به عند معاينتنا للحظات موت القديسين ، بكل الفرح الذى يظهر فى ملامحهم وآخر كلماتهم ((( يوجد فى منتدانا الحبيب هذا ، جزء من كتيب يقدم حالات حقيقة كهذه ، بعنوان : "معجزات إنطلاق الروح " ، فإقرأ وقارن ، إن أردت المعرفة الحقيقية )))


----------



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

*للي قبلة إله ورب ومخلص هو اللي هاتغفر لية خطاياة

غير كدا لاءة
الزميلة فراشة مسيحية 
لقد قلتى  ان عملية الصلب والفداء لا تكفر الا خطايا الذين يؤمنون بان المسيح اله
فكيف يكون الغفران لمن امن به وصدقه بالصلب والتعذيب ويكون  الغفر ان لمن كذبه وعذبه وصلبه بكلمة واحدة ؟ حيث قال المسيح (يا ابتاه... اغفر لهم فانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)انجيل لوقا  الاصحاح23  عدد24 اظن ان دعوة الاله تكون مستجابة وبما انها مستجابة فقد غفر الاب الى اليهود الذين صلبوا الرب وعذبوه *واهانوه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

الأخ الفاضل الطارق 
+++ الكل يحتاجون للغفران : الذى صلبه -- فعلياً -- يحتاج للغفران ، والذى يصلبه بالتجديف عليه ، فى كل عصر وزمان ، بلا فرق : [ إذ الجميع معاً زاغوا وأعوزهم مجد الله ] ، فالكل محتاج .
++++++ وهو يقدم غفراناً كاملاً للكل ، لأنه : [ يريد أن الجميع يخلصون ولمعرفة الحق يقبلون ] ، لكل من يقبله ويطيعه ، بلا فارق ، إذ هو مستعد دائما للغفران عن كل ما سلف ، لمن يتوب ويبدأ حياة الطاعة له وليس للشيطان .
+++++ إنها فرصة متاحة بالتساوى لكل الناس ، لأنه عادل ، ولا محاباة لأى أحد 
+++++


----------



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

*استاذى الفاضل مكرم زكى

انا كان سؤالى واضح ومحدد 
 هل غفر الرب لمن عذبه وصلبه ام لم يغفر (يا ابتاه ... اغفر لهم فانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)لوقا (19/24)

والسؤال الفرعى من هذا السؤال هو  هل دعوة الرب تكون مستجابة ام لا ؟

ان كانت دعوة الرب مستجابة  فانه قد غفر لهم وبالتالى فان عملية الفداء هى تحصيل حاصل وليس لها ا ى فادة الا لمن امن بالمسيح  وبالوهيته  وبهذا يكون

* من امن بالمسيح فان غفرانه كان بالصلب والتعذيب والفداء 
*من كفر بالمسيح (اليهود) كان غفرانهم بالدعاء 
فاى عدل فى ذلك 


الاحتمال الثانى 
- ان تكون دعوة الاله غير مستجابة ومن الغزى ان يكون هناك اله دعوته غير مستجابة 

ارجو الرد والتوضيح وان يكون الرد فى نطاق السؤال دون التطرق الى  مواضيع فرعية 
الخلاصة 

هل الرب مستجاب الدعوة ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله عليها احيا وعليها اموت ان شاء الله واشهد ان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله  *


----------



## صوت الرب (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك


> هل غفر الرب لمن عذبه وصلبه ام لم يغفر (يا ابتاه ... اغفر لهم فانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)لوقا (19/24)


الذي طلب منا أن نغفر نحن لبعضنا البعض
مرقس الأصحاح 11 العدد 25 
[q-bible]وَمَتَى وَقَفْتُمْ تُصَلُّونَ فَاغْفِرُوا إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَيْءٌ لِكَيْ يَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ زَلاَّتِكُمْ[/q-bible] 
لوقا الأصحاح 6 العدد 37 
[q-bible]وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ[/q-bible] 
و الذي قال في انجيل متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 12 
[q-bible]وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا.[/q-bible]
ألن يغفر للمذنبين إليه و الذين عذبوه و صلبوه ؟
بالتأكيد المسيح غفر للذين عذبوه و صلبوه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

*اخى طارق المسيح لما قال اغفر لاهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون 

كان قصدة غفر لهم اهنتهم له كشخص المسيح 

ولكن ليس غفران للخطايا كلها ولا لخطية ادم وحواء 

لانه لا يوجد فداء بدون سفك دم 

لان ربنا عادل وصادق لا يمكن ان يقول شى وينفز غيرة 

عدم قال لادم وحواء متى تاكلان من هذه الشجرة موتا تموتا 

ولانه الله رحوم ومحب للبشرية قدم نفسة زبيحة فداء 

اذا نحن متفقون انه لايسوجد غفران للخطاية بدون سفك دماء 

ولما مات المسيح وسفك دمه من اجل ان يمحوا خطية ادم وحواء عن البشر

فكل من يقبل ويثق فى دم المسيح ان يغفر له خطاياه فتغفر له 

لكن الى ميامنش بدم المسيح لان تغفر له 

واتمنى اكون وضحتلك شوية 

ربنا معاك​*


----------



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

*            بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا قبل ماتكلم فى اى حاجة احب ابدى اعجابى بالاسلوب الراقى والمحترم اللى الاستاذة بيردو بيه علينا بجد اسلوب متحضر وانا سعيد بيه جدا  وارجو من الله ان يطليل تبادل الاحترام بيننا 

وبعد
الذى طلب منا ان نغفر نحن لبعضنا البعض)

استاذى الفاضل صوت الرب قد استشهدت بالعديد من النصوص من الكتاب المقدس لتوضيح  ان البشر هم الذين يغفرون لبعضهم البعض 

وهنا يوجد تساءل اليس من بيده المغفرة يكون بيده العقاب؟ 

من يكون له القدرة على المغفرة  فبكل تاكيد  هو له القدرة على العقاب لذلك  فيجب ان تفرق بين نوعين من الخطايا وهما

1- خطيئة من البشر فى حق البشر وهذه التى تستطيع ان تغفرها انت لانه قد وقعت فى حقك
2- خطيئة وقعت من البشر فى حق الاله  وهذه لا يستطيع البشر غفرانها لانهم لا يكلمون عقابها 

وبالتالى فان غفران الرب لليهود كما قلت انت من النوع الثانى فقد قلت "(الن يغفر للمذنبين اليه والذين عذبوه وصلبوه ؟ بالتاكيد المسيح قد غفر للذين عذوه وصلبوه )))))))

بكده حضرتك يا استاذى الفاضل تعتر ف بان الفداء لم يكن لمن امن به فقط  بل انه ايضا كان هذا الفداء للذين عذبوه وصلبوه 
اى ان انسان يخطىء فقد غفر الرب له  بالفداء على الصليب سواءا كان يؤمن به او لا يؤمن به 

ونتيجة لذلك فانا دلوقت شوفت ثلاثة اجابات اتفق فيها اثنين واختلف فيها الاخر

الاولى *الاستاذة الفاضلة فراشة مسيحية تقول (الفداء لم ياتى الا ليغفر لمن امن بالمسيح غير كده لاءة)
الثانية *استاذى الفاضل صوت الرب يقول(الن يغفر للمذنبين اليه؟ بالتاكيد قد غفر للذين صلبوه وعذبوه )  
الثالثة *الاستاذة الفاضلة انجى تقول (فكل من يقبل ويثق فى دم المسيح يغفر له لكن اللى مايامنش بدم المسيح لن تغفر له خطاياه)

والان نحن امام رايين الراى الاول يقول بان الخطيئة تغفر حتى للذين صلبوه   
اما الراى  الثانى يقول انها لا تغفر الا للذين يامنوا به 

والسؤال دلوقت

بما ان اليهودى والمسلم لا يؤمن بالوهية المسيح اليست هذه خطيئة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جاء المسيح ليغفر خطيئة ادم التى توراثها  الابناء واكيد اليهودى والمسلم من ابناء ادم 

وبالتالى  فعدم ايمان اليهودى والمسلم بالوهية المسيح هذه فى حد ذاتها خطيئة من خطايا بن ادم التى جاء الفداء والصليب ليغفرها لنا

فكيف تقول الاستاذه فراشة والاستاذة انجى بان المغفرة تكون لمن امن به فقط



*


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
بس عندى واحد بس للاخ الطارق
هات لى دليل واحد من اى كتاب انت تعرفه 
ان الله غفر ذنب واحد من  بدايه الخلق حتى نزول 
المسيح بكلمه يا رب اغفر لى
=================
او اللهم اغفر لى ذنبى
====================
منتظر ردك ​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

ســـــــــلام ونـعمــــــــــة 


> هل جاءت عملية الصليب والفداء لتكفر عن خطايا كل البشر عامة ام هى تكفر عن قوم معين او ناس بعينهم؟
> طبعا شوفتوا السؤال وهو بسيط جدا بس ارجو من الزملاء المسيحين الرد على سؤالى


 
السيــــــد المسيح جاءا متجسدا ليفدى العالـــــــــــم اجمـــــــع وليس قوم معين او ناس بعينهـــــــــم 
السيـــــــــــد المسيح جاء للبشريـــــــــــــــــــــة اجمعهـــــــــا وليس لجزء منها 
*



الزميلة فراشة مسيحية 
لقد قلتى ان عملية الصلب والفداء لا تكفر الا خطايا الذين يؤمنون بان المسيح اله

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
عفوا عزيزى انت لم تفهــــــــم قصد عزيزتــــــــــى فراشة جيــــــــدا فهى قالـــــــــــت ان الفداء للبشر جميعهــــــــــم ولكــــــــن الخلاص لمن قبلـــــــوه فقط 
لاتخلط عزيزى الامور بين الفداء والخلاص ..
الفداء قد تم للبشــــــــــر جميعهــــــــــم ولكن الخلاص لمن يقبلـــــــــــه ربا ومخلصــــــــــا له.




> *فكيف يكون الغفران لمن امن به وصدقه بالصلب والتعذيب ويكون الغفر ان لمن كذبه وعذبه وصلبه بكلمة واحدة ؟ حيث قال المسيح (يا ابتاه... اغفر لهم فانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)انجيل لوقا الاصحاح23 عدد24 *



هل ترى فى ذلك عيبا او نقصـــــــــان !!!
فهو قابـــــل غضبهم بالوداعة، وعجرفتهم بالتواضع، وتجديفهم بالصلوات.
فإنه رحوم بالنسبة للتائبين، إن كانوا يريدون أن يغسلوا بالإيمان خطاياهم الكثيرة التي ارتكبوها.
انظر كيف استمر في لطفه حتى في تعامله مع صالبيه!



> *والسؤال الفرعى من هذا السؤال هو هل دعوة الرب تكون مستجابة ام لا ؟
> 
> ان كانت دعوة الرب مستجابة فانه قد غفر لهم وبالتالى فان عملية الفداء هى تحصيل حاصل وليس لها ا ى فادة الا لمن امن بالمسيح وبالوهيته وبهذا يكون
> 
> ...



السيد المسيح عندما كان على الصليب كان فى وضع اخلاء تام من مجده نائبـــــا عن البشرية فى تحمل عقاب الموت 
ولذلك كان من الائـق ان يترك المجد كله بما فيه سلطان مغفرة الخطايا لله الاب وايضا عندما طلب السيد المسيح من الاب ان يغفر فمعنى هذا انه قد وفــــــــى الديـــن الذى علينا وحمل اثم جميعنا ووفى العدل الالهى حقه وصالحنا مع الاب ولهذا يطالب الاب بالصفح والمغفرة ليس لهؤلاء الجلادين فقط ولكن عن كل الخطاة .



> *هل الرب مستجاب الدعوة ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *



عفوا عزيزى من مستجــــــاب الدعوة ومن من مستجاب !!
السيد المسيح  قال هذا ليس لأنه غير قادر على الغفران بنفسه، وإنما لكي يُعلمنا أن نصلي من أجل مضطهدينا، لا بالكلام فحسب وإنما بالعمل أيضًا
فهو جاء  لينزع العداوة ويهب مصالحة وليس العكس !!​


----------



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

*                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الاستاذة الفاضلة انجى تقول  بانه لابد من سفك الدم حتى يتم  الغفران 

هذا يعنى بكل تاكيد وبكل ايمان من العقيدة المسيحية ان المسيح جاء ليخلص البشر  بالفداء والصليب وسفك دمه 
اى كانت هذه هى مهمته الاساسية  هى الفداء 

وهذا ياخدذنا الى السؤال الاتى  

بما ان المسيح جاء ليقوم بعملية الفداء  فلماذا طلب من الرب فى اكتر من مرة ان يخلصه من الصليب ؟
الم  تكن هذه هى المهمة الاساسية التى جاء من اجلها ؟ فلماذا طلب من الرب ان يخلصه منها ؟ هل كان المسيح لا يريد ان يقوم بعملية الفداء ويغفر لعباده؟؟؟*


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*



ابانووب قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
> بس عندى واحد بس للاخ الطارق
> هات لى دليل واحد من اى كتاب انت تعرفه
> ان الله غفر ذنب واحد من  بدايه الخلق حتى نزول
> ...



فين الاجابه الاخ الطارق
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

*



والان نحن امام رايين الراى الاول يقول بان الخطيئة تغفر حتى للذين صلبوه 
اما الراى الثانى يقول انها لا تغفر الا للذين يامنوا به 



أنقر للتوسيع...

*
الله مستعد دائماً أن يغفر، ولا يوجد شيء يمنع مغفرته مطلقاً.  ولكن المهم أن يتوب الإنسان ليستحق المغفرة..
فإن رفض الإنسان للتوبة، يظل الرب ينتظر توبته ولو في آخر لحظات الحياة، كما حدث مع اللص اليمين..  فإن رفض الإنسان أن يتوب مدى الحياة، ورفض كل عمل للروح فيه إلى ساعة موته، يكون هو السبب في هلاك نفسه، وليس الله الرحوم هو السبب، تبارك اسمه...​فإذا مات الإنسان في خطاياه، بلا توبة، حينئذ يهلك، حسب قول الرب "إن لم تتوبوا، فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون"
إذن، عدم التوبة حتى الموت، هي الخطية الوحيدة التي بلا مغفرة.



> *والسؤال دلوقت
> 
> بما ان اليهودى والمسلم لا يؤمن بالوهية المسيح اليست هذه خطيئة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جاء المسيح ليغفر خطيئة ادم التى توراثها الابناء واكيد اليهودى والمسلم من ابناء ادم
> ...



هذا موضوع اخر يسمى التجديف على الروح القدس انظر للاية ماذا تقول :
*[q-bible] *
*"كل خطية وتجديف يغفر للناس واما التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يغفر للناس "*
*[/q-bible]*
التجديف على الروح القدس، هو الرفض الكامل الدائم لكل عمل للروح القدس في القلب..  رفض يستمر مدى الحياة.
وطبعاً نتيجه لهذا الرفض، لا يتوب الإنسان، فلا يغفر الله له.
إن الله من حنانه يقبل كل توبة ويغفر.  وهو الذي قال "من يقبل إليَّ، لا أخرجه خارجاً" وصدق القديسون في قولهم: "لا توجد خطية بلا مغفرة، إلا التي بلا توبة".
​


----------



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

*         بسم الله الرحمن الريحم 
     الاستاذة  الفاضلة انجى قد قلتى ان (ولانه الله رحوم ومحب للبشرية قدم نفسة زبيحة فداء ) 

لكن يجب عليكى اولا ان تعرفى ما هى الصفات الواجب توافرها فى الذبيحة حتى تكون محل قبول  للفداء

1. أن تقدّم الذبيحة بيد المذنب, ثم يذبحها إما المذنب وإما الكاهن.
2. يجب أن تموت الذبيحة باستخدام نصل حاد قاطع يقطع رقبتها, فيتسبب في نزيف الدم فتموت موتاً سريعًا
3. أن تكون الذبيحة سليمة بلا عيب.
4. في حالة الأضحية من الثيران أو الخراف أو ما شابه من الثدييات, فإن التقدمة يجب أن لا يتعدى عمرها العام.
5. ويجب أيضًا أن تكون الأضحية - في حالة الثدييات عمومًا - ذات حوافر مشقوقة 
6. يجب أن يُؤتى بالأضحية إلى الهيكل.
7. يجب أن يأخذ الكاهن دم الذبيحة وينضحه على المذبح.
8. يجب أن تُملّح الذبيح
وبما أن يسوع لا تنطبق عليه واحدة من هذه النقاط عاليه, فإنه لا يصلح أن يكون ذبيحة أصلاً

واليكى الحقائق من الكتاب المقدس التى تدل صراحة على ان الرب لا يرغب فى تقديم الذبائح

1-مز 51/16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى. 17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ

2-أم 15/8 ذَبِيحَةُ الأَشْرَارِ مَكْرَهَةُ الرَّبِّ وَصَلاَةُ الْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ مَرْضَاتُهُ. 9 مَكْرَهَةُ الرَّبِّ طَرِيقُ الشِّرِّيرِ وَتَابِعُ الْبِرِّ يُحِبُّهُ

3-.أم 16/6 بِالرَّحْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ يُسْتَرُ الإِثْمُ وَفِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ الْحَيَدَانُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ

4-ارميا 4/1-2 [إِنْ رَجَعْتَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِنْ رَجَعْتَ إِلَيَّ وَإِنْ نَزَعْتَ مَكْرُهَاتِكَ مِنْ أَمَامِي فَلاَ تَتِيهُ. وَإِنْ حَلَفْتَ: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ بِالْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ وَالْبِرِّ فَتَتَبَرَّكُ الشُّعُوبُ بِهِ وَبِهِ يَفْتَخِرُونَ].


5-ار 7/3 هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَصْلِحُوا طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ فَأُسْكِنَكُمْ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ. ...... 27لأَنِّي لَمْ أُكَلِّمْ آبَاءَكُمْ وَلاَ أَوْصَيْتُهُمْ يَوْمَ أَخْرَجْتُهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ جِهَةِ مُحْرَقَةٍ وَذَبِيحَةٍ. 28 بَلْ إِنَّمَا أَوْصَيْتُهُمْ بِهَذَا الأَمْرِ: اسْمَعُوا صَوْتِي فَأَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِلَهاً وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً وَسِيرُوا فِي كُلِّ الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ لِيُحْسَنَ إِلَيْكُمْ.

اريد واحد فقط يفسر هذه النصوص على انها تامر بالذبائح  فكلها نصوص تصرح بان الرب لا يرغب فى الذباح وهذه هى النصوص من الكتاب اريد الرد*


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*

الطارق 
هاستنى كتير على اجابتك ولا معندكش اجابه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> هل جاءت عملية الصليب والفداء لتكفر عن خطايا كل البشر عامة ام هى تكفر عن قوم معين او ناس بعينهم؟
> طبعا شوفتوا السؤال وهو بسيط جدا بس ارجو من الزملاء المسيحين الرد على سؤالى




الفداء لمن يؤمن بالمسيح بأنه الله المتجسد الذي بذل الجسد لكي لا يهلك, بل تكون له الحياة الابدة و الفداء

يتبع للرد على باقي اسئلتك


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*



الطارق قال:


> *للي قبلة إله ورب ومخلص هو اللي هاتغفر لية خطاياة
> 
> غير كدا لاءة
> الزميلة فراشة مسيحية
> ...




المسيح قدم الغفران لما فعلوه به من صلب و استهزاء و طعن و جلد فقط
و لم يقدم الغفران لكل خطاياهم و زلاتهم

حاول التركيز في نوعية الغفران يا صديقي


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*



الطارق قال:


> *استاذى الفاضل مكرم زكى
> 
> انا كان سؤالى واضح ومحدد
> هل غفر الرب لمن عذبه وصلبه ام لم يغفر (يا ابتاه ... اغفر لهم فانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)لوقا (19/24)
> ...



قلنا ان المسيح غفر لهم اهانتهم و صلبهم و جلدهم و طعنهم و استهزائهم و لم يغفر كل خطاياهام السابقة و اللاحقة, فطلب الغفران كان متعلق بما فعلوه بالمسيح فقط



> *
> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله عليها احيا وعليها اموت ان شاء الله واشهد ان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله  *



انت في قسم مسيحي, فهذه الشهادة يا عزيز تحتفظ بها لنفسك فهو حق او تؤمن بها لكن ليس من حقك ان تحقمها في حوارنا
فرجاءاً الانتباه على عدم ذكر النصوص القرانية و لا الشهادات في المواضيع المسيحية لكي لا نحرر ردك

ايضاً انت في قسم مسيحي لنا ايماننا في المسيح بكونه الله المتجسد, فلا تسمح لنفسك ان تهين ايماننا و تصف المسيح بأنه عبد

هذه المرة ساسامحك لانك عضو جديد, لكن اترقب منك مستقبلاً ان تمشي بقوانينا

مرحب بك و بكل تساؤلاتك يا عزيزي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## سندريلا فايز (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> وهذا ياخدذنا الى السؤال الاتى بما ان المسيح جاء ليقوم بعملية الفداء فلماذا طلب من الرب فى اكتر من مرة ان يخلصه من الصليب ؟<br>الم تكن هذه هى المهمة الاساسية التى جاء من اجلها ؟ فلماذا طلب من الرب ان يخلصه منها ؟ هل كان المسيح لا يريد ان يقوم بعملية الفداء ويغفر لعباده؟؟؟


 
اين هى الاية حتى نناقشها سويا ؟؟؟؟
مع العلم ان السيد المسيح مات طوعا واختيارا كما قال عن نفسه :"انا اضع نفسى عن الخراف ولى سلطان ان اضعها ولى سلطان ان اخذها " وكذلك عندما سنحت له الفرصة للخلاص من الموت عندما طلب منه بيلاطس ان يدافع عن نفسه فصمت ولم يدافع عن نفسهوعندما كان يتكلم عن الامه وانه سيصلب ويحتقر ويموت انتهره بطرس قائلا : حاشـــــــــــاك يارب فقال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان انت معثرة لى



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاستاذة الفاضلة انجى تقول بانه لابد من سفك الدم حتى يتم الغفرانهذا يعنى بكل تاكيد وبكل ايمان من العقيدة المسيحية ان المسيح جاء ليخلص البشر بالفداء والصليب وسفك دمهاى كانت هذه هى مهمته الاساسية هى الفداء


​


> >بسم الله الرحمن الريحم <br>الاستاذة الفاضلة انجى قد قلتى ان (ولانه الله رحوم ومحب للبشرية قدم نفسة زبيحة فداء )لكن يجب عليكى اولا ان تعرفى ما هى الصفات الواجب توافرها فى الذبيحة حتى تكون محل قبول للفداء<br><br>1. أن تقدّم الذبيحة بيد المذنب, ثم يذبحها إما المذنب وإما الكاهن.<br>2. يجب أن تموت الذبيحة باستخدام نصل حاد قاطع يقطع رقبتها, فيتسبب في نزيف الدم فتموت موتاً سريعًا<br>3. أن تكون الذبيحة سليمة بلا عيب.<br>4. في حالة الأضحية من الثيران أو الخراف أو ما شابه من الثدييات, فإن التقدمة يجب أن لا يتعدى عمرها العام.<br>5. ويجب أيضًا أن تكون الأضحية - في حالة الثدييات عمومًا - ذات حوافر مشقوقة <br>6. يجب أن يُؤتى بالأضحية إلى الهيكل.<br>7. يجب أن يأخذ الكاهن دم الذبيحة وينضحه على المذبح.<br>8. يجب أن تُملّح الذبيح<br>وبما أن يسوع لا تنطبق عليه واحدة من هذه النقاط عاليه, فإنه لا يصلح أن يكون ذبيحة أصلاً<br><br>واليكى الحقائق من الكتاب المقدس التى تدل صراحة على ان الرب لا يرغب فى تقديم الذبائح<br><br>1-مز 51/16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى. 17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ<br><br>2-أم 15/8 ذَبِيحَةُ الأَشْرَارِ مَكْرَهَةُ الرَّبِّ وَصَلاَةُ الْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ مَرْضَاتُهُ. 9 مَكْرَهَةُ الرَّبِّ طَرِيقُ الشِّرِّيرِ وَتَابِعُ الْبِرِّ يُحِبُّهُ<br><br>3-.أم 16/6 بِالرَّحْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ يُسْتَرُ الإِثْمُ وَفِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ الْحَيَدَانُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ<br><br>4-ارميا 4/1-2 [إِنْ رَجَعْتَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِنْ رَجَعْتَ إِلَيَّ وَإِنْ نَزَعْتَ مَكْرُهَاتِكَ مِنْ أَمَامِي فَلاَ تَتِيهُ. وَإِنْ حَلَفْتَ: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ بِالْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ وَالْبِرِّ فَتَتَبَرَّكُ الشُّعُوبُ بِهِ وَبِهِ يَفْتَخِرُونَ].<br><br><br>5-ار 7/3 هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَصْلِحُوا طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ فَأُسْكِنَكُمْ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ. ...... 27لأَنِّي لَمْ أُكَلِّمْ آبَاءَكُمْ وَلاَ أَوْصَيْتُهُمْ يَوْمَ أَخْرَجْتُهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ جِهَةِ مُحْرَقَةٍ وَذَبِيحَةٍ. 28 بَلْ إِنَّمَا أَوْصَيْتُهُمْ بِهَذَا الأَمْرِ: اسْمَعُوا صَوْتِي فَأَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِلَهاً وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً وَسِيرُوا فِي كُلِّ الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ لِيُحْسَنَ إِلَيْكُمْ.<br><br>اريد واحد فقط يفسر هذه النصوص على انها تامر بالذبائح فكلها نصوص تصرح بان الرب لا يرغب فى الذباح وهذه هى النصوص من الكتاب اريد الرد</


​ليتنا ندرك المعنى الحقيقى للكلام قبل ان نتهكم على الكتاب المقدس ....​الله لا يحب رائحة الشواء التى تتصاعد من الاضاحى انما يعلم الشعب القديم عن طريق هذه الذبائح بانه "بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" لذلك يقول القديس بطرس الرسول "عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التى تقلدتموها من الاباء .بل بدم كريم من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح معروفا سابقا قبل تاسيس العالم " (1بط 18:1) فهذه الذبائح مجرد رمز ضعيف للسيد المسيح الذبيح الحقيقى ومن هنا كان سرور الله بهذه الذبائح حيث يرى فيها السيد المسيح الذبيحة الكفارية عن خطايا البشر اما غير ذلك فلا قيمة للذبائح فى حد ذاتها 
.ســــــــــــــلام المســــــــــيح ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / الطارق
++++ شكراً على شكرك لإخوتى ، الذين هم إخوتك ، فى إنسانيتنا جميعاً .
++++ والحقيقة أن الإجابات تتفق معاً ، ولا تختلف فى أى شيئ ، بل تتكامل من نواحى مختلفة .
++++ ولكى نفهم هذا الموضوع ، ينبغى أن نعرف أولاً شخصية المتكلم ، فإنه هو الله المتجسد :- [ والكلمة صار جسداً ] ، أى أنه هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، إتحاداً معجزياً ، بدون إختلاط وإمتزاج وتغيير وبدون إنفصال وفصل وتقسيم ، فإنها معجزة ليس لها مثيل .
+++++++ فإن الخطية الموجهة إليه ، لم يقصد بها فاعلوها ، أن تكون ضد اللاهوت ، الذى لا يعرفون بأنه متجسد فى شخص يسوع الذى يصلبوه ، لذلك فإنه -- ناسوتياً -- يطلب الغفران لهم ، لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون ، أى لا يعرفون أنهم يصلبون الناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت .
+++++ وهذه المغفرة ، عن الذنب الموجه للناسوت شخصياً ، تتوافق مع أمره لنا نحن البشر ، بأن نغفر لبعضنا البعض .
+++++ ولكن الغفران ، عن الخطايا جميعاً ، بما فيها الموجهة من البشر ضد بعضهم البعض -- ومن بينها الموجههة ضد ناسوت المسيح -- لا تتم إلاَّ بفداء المسيح .
+++++ وكل الغفران الذى نغفره لبعضنا ، لا يلغى أن كل خطأ هو عصيان لوصية الله --- بالإضافة لكونه خطأ فى حق الإنسان --- ويحتاج لغفران إلهى ، لا يتم إلاَّ بالصليب .
+++++ والغفرانات التى حصل عليها المخطئون فيما قبل الفداء ، كانت من حساب الفداء ، لأنه يغطى كل الخطايا القديمة والجديدة .
++++++ معذرة عن الإطالة .


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بوركاته 

فى الحقيقة يا استاذ مكرم زكى  اختلفت الاراء بينى وبين الاستاذة الافاضل حول عقيدة الصلب والفداء  وكانت تتلخف  فى 

هل الصلب والفداء لجميع العالم  ام للمسيحن فقط او بمعنى اخر لمن امن بالوهية المسيح فقط؟

وكانت الاجابات كتير وزى ما حضرتك قولت انها كلها اجابات مكلمة لبعضها البعض 

وانا  ارى ان الفيصل بين رايى وبين الاراء الاخرى هو الكتاب المقدس الذى تؤمنون به 

لذلك اريد من حضراتكم ان تاتو لى بما ينص على الصلب والفداء هو لمن امن بالوهية المسيح فقط 

وشكرا مرة اخرى لااسوب الجميل والهمذب  وبجد انا مستمتع بالحوار مع اشخاص زو ى فكر وعقل واخلاق 

ارجو الرد 


             السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بوركاته
> 
> فى الحقيقة يا استاذ مكرم زكى  اختلفت الاراء بينى وبين الاستاذة الافاضل حول عقيدة الصلب والفداء  وكانت تتلخف  فى
> 
> ...



الاخ العزيز الطارق
هل افهم من سؤالك الاخير ان شبهتك الاولى في مغفرة المسيح لمن صلبوه قد زالت و انك فهمت الجواب
هل افهم انك فهمت كل ما ذكرناه سابقاً بان غفران المسيح للذين صلبوه كان متعلقاً بالحدث نفسه و ليس لجميع خطاياهم و زلاتهم؟

اريد التأكد قبل ان اجيب على سؤالك الاخير لكي لا نرجع و نرد على سؤالك الاول و ندور في دوائر و نشتت افكار بعضنا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
بس عندى واحد بس للاخ الطارق
هات لى دليل واحد من اى كتاب انت تعرفه 
ان الله غفر ذنب واحد من بدايه الخلق حتى نزول 
المسيح بكلمه يا رب اغفر لى
=================
او اللهم اغفر لى ذنبى
====================
منتظر ردك   ​الطارق سؤالى صعب ولا ايه​


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

الاستاذ ماى روك   لقد قلت ((((هل افهم انك فهمت كل ما ذكرناه سابقاً بان غفران المسيح للذين صلبوه كان متعلقاً بالحدث نفسه و ليس لجميع خطاياهم و زلاتهم؟)))  اجابة هذا السؤال تتعلق بما تثبته لى من اثابتك ان المغفرة كانت لمن امن بالمسيح فقط 

اما اذ لم تثبت ذلك من الكتاب المقدس  فهذا يعنى ان المسيح قد غفر لمن صلبوهم خطاياهم كما يغفر لمن امن به

اذا تساوى من لم يؤمن به ومن يؤمن به فى المغفرة او الخلاص  فهذا يعنى انه قد اغفر لمن صلبوه كل خطاياهم كما غفرها لمن اؤمنو  به  

اما اذا اثبت انه لم يغفر لكل العالم وانه اغفر لمن امن به فقط  فهذا يعنى  انه قد غفر لهم  بما يتعلق بالحدث فقط    

                السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاستاذ ماى روك   لقد قلت ((((هل افهم انك فهمت كل ما ذكرناه سابقاً بان غفران المسيح للذين صلبوه كان متعلقاً بالحدث نفسه و ليس لجميع خطاياهم و زلاتهم؟)))  اجابة هذا السؤال تتعلق بما تثبته لى من اثابتك ان المغفرة كانت لمن امن بالمسيح فقط
> 
> ...




الاخ العزيز الطارق
اسمح لي ان اقول لك ان هناك خلط في افكارك و فكرة الفداء في المسيح

فداء المسيح لمن يؤمن به يُسمى عدم الهلاك و الحياة الابدية (و هذا ما ساعضره لك من نصوص لاحقة) اما غفران المسيح للاشخاص فكان مقتصراً على الحادثة عينها فنرى ان المسيح قال مغفورة خطاياك للمفلوج و برأ المفلوج من مرضه في وقتها لكنه لم يرث الحياة الابدية ان لم يؤمن

الكتاب المقدس صريح و واضح يا عزيزي, فالكتاب يخبرنا ان من يؤمن بالمسيح يخلص و من لا يؤمن سيدان, فلا جواب اوضح من هذا من ضمن النصوص الكتابية:

يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 18 
[Q-BIBLE][URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/../ArabicBible/John/3"]اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.  [/Q-BIBLE][/URL]

فها الكتاب المقدس يخصم الامر يا صديقي العزيز و يقول لنا ان الخلاص لم يؤمن بالمسيح كونه ابن الله الوحيد و من لا يؤمن قد دينَ

الذي يؤمن يخلص و الذي لا يؤمن لا يخلص

ابسط منها لا يوجد يا عزيزي 

اضيف الى ذلك نص الحياة الابدية و عدم الهلاك بالمفهوم الكتابي

يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 
[Q-BIBLE][URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/../ArabicBible/John/3"]لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.  [/Q-BIBLE][/URL]


فالامر واضح جداً يا صديقنا

من يؤمن يخلص و لا يهلك و تكون له الحياة الابدية
و من لا يؤمن سيدان

تحياتي لك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

       بالنسبة لسؤال الاستاذ  ابانووب  (الطارق
هات لى دليل واحد من اى كتاب انت تعرفه 
ان الله غفر ذنب واحد من بدايه الخلق حتى نزول 
المسيح بكلمه يا رب اغفر لى) 

فى الحقية يا استاذ ابانووب انا لن اتطرق الى كتاب انت لم تؤمن به لذلك لن استشهد الا بنصوص الكتاب المقدس 

اولا **** الكتاب المقدس ينص فى العهد القديم على ان الله يغفر  ويتوب وبدون صلب ولا حتى فداء لكن كان يغفر  بالصلاة اليه والدعاء والتواضع له 

وهذا واضح فى النص التالى 

فإذا تواضع شعبي الذين دعي اسمي عليهم وصلوا وطلبوا وجهي ورجعوا عن طرقهم الرديئة فإني أسمع من السماء وأغفر خطيتهم وأبرئ أرضهم.14 ...... ( سفر أخبار الأيام الثانية 7 / 14 )


النص واضح وصريح يا استاذ ابا نووب  

الذى يدعو ويتوب ويتواضع يغفر الرب له ويطهر ارضه  

فهل فى الاعوام التى سبقت المسيح  لم ياتى رجل ويدعو الله؟
هل فى الزمن الذى سبق المسيح لم ياتى رجل ويتواضع للرب ؟
                 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *
> 
> اولا **** الكتاب المقدس ينص فى العهد القديم على ان الله يغفر  ويتوب وبدون صلب ولا حتى فداء لكن كان يغفر  بالصلاة اليه والدعاء والتواضع له
> 
> ...




الاخ العزيز طارق

رجاءاً رجاءاً ان لا تفسر النصوص بمزاجك, فلنا تفاسيرنا و مصادرنا المتعمدة التي واجب عليك و حجة علينا

اتمنى ان لا تكرر هذا العمل لكي يبقى حوارنا علمياً مبنياً على اسس صحيحة يا صديقي

بالنسبة للنص فالله يغفر الخطيئة التي يتوب عنها الشعب و لا يغفر كل الخطايا, فمثلاً كان الشعب يخطئ و يعبد الاوثان و عند توبته و رجوعه يغفر الرب خطيئتهم المتعلقة في عبادة الاوثان فقط

و بالتالي المغفرة متعلقة بخطايا يتوب عنها الشعب و ليست كل الخطايا في حياة الانسان

لنرجع الى موضوعنا و اتمنى ان تقرأ ردي الاخير الذي يوضح ان الخلاص و المغفرة و الحياة الابدية هي بالايمان

فمن يؤمن يخلص و من لا يؤمن سيدان

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

        الاستاذ ماى روك  فى الحقية انت استشهدت بنصين فى غاية التوضيح والاثبات ان من يؤمن بالمسيح لا يهلك ومن لا يؤمن به  فهو يهلك 


 ولكن الاستشهاد بالنص  يكمن فى اتقان معانى النص 

لذلك عندى سؤالين حتى افهم معنى النص الثانى  

  السؤال الاول  
             سؤال صغير ما معنى الهلاك فى المسيحية ؟ هل هو الحرمان من الحياة  الابدية وعدم الدخول فى ملكوت الرب ؟  ام ماذا يعنى هذا الهلاك

سؤال تانى وصغير برضو  ممكن اعرف ماذا تعنى كلمة العالم فى النص الثانى ؟
*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *
> 
> الاستاذ ماى روك  فى الحقية انت استشهدت بنصين فى غاية التوضيح والاثبات ان من يؤمن بالمسيح لا يهلك ومن لا يؤمن به  فهو يهلك *



الاخ العزيز الطارق
احييك على امانتك في الحوار

لنرى اسئلتك و نرد عليها
* 

 ولكن الاستشهاد بالنص  يكمن فى اتقان معانى النص 

*


> لذلك عندى سؤالين حتى افهم معنى النص الثانى
> 
> السؤال الاول
> سؤال صغير ما معنى الهلاك فى المسيحية ؟ هل هو الحرمان من الحياة  الابدية وعدم الدخول فى ملكوت الرب ؟  ام ماذا يعنى هذا الهلاك



الهلاك في المسيحية هو الدينونة, اي محاسبة الانسان حسب خطاياه, فنحن نؤمن ان الناس جميعها اخطأت و تستحق العقاب
فالهلاك هو للشخص الغير مؤمن الذي سيدان و سيعاقب في وقت الدينونة 
* 
*


> *سؤال تانى وصغير برضو  ممكن اعرف ماذا تعنى كلمة العالم فى النص الثانى ؟
> *



الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة في النصوص الاصلية هي κόσμος و التي تعني العالم بسكانه, اذ المعنى هو البشرية في هذه الجملة

اتمنى ان تكون اجابتي واضحة و مختصرة

تحياتي لك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*كتاب حتمية الفداء للقمص زكريا بطرس*


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

                فى الحقيقة يا استاذ ماى روك انت كلامك جميل جدا وليك اسلوب جميل فى الحوار 

       نيجى لموضوعنا
                        حضرتك قولت  (الهلاك في المسيحية هو الدينونة, اي محاسبة الانسان حسب خطاياه, فنحن نؤمن ان الناس جميعها اخطأت و تستحق العقاب
فالهلاك هو للشخص الغير مؤمن الذي سيدان و سيعاقب في وقت الدينونة ) 

   والكلام ده فى الحقيقة  ولد عندى سؤال صغير تانى

هل هناك شخص من الهالكين  يدخل فى ملكوت الله؟ السؤال بمعنى اخر

هل من لا يدخل فى ملكوت الله فهو هالك؟

ارجو الاجابة على  هذا   السؤال  

بالنسبة لاجابتك للسؤال التانى  وهو معنى كلمة العالم 

 حضراتك تفضلت وقولت ((الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة في النصوص الاصلية هي κόσμος و التي تعني العالم بسكانه, اذ المعنى هو البشرية في هذه الجملة)


الكلمة هى كلمة يونانية  وتعنى العالم بسكانه  هذا هو كلامك

المعنى ده فى الحقيقة هايرجعنا شوية لااستشهاد اللى حضرتك استشهدت بيه من شوية لان انا عندى نص ا
اخر يتماشى مع تعريفك لكلمة عالم  النص هو 

فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثانى العدد الثانى (((( وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً " ))) 

فى هذا النص نجد ان  تكفير الخطايا لم تكن لمن امن به فقط  ولكنها لكل العالم اى  (العالم بسكانه ) كما قلت حضرتك  

فكيف يكون المغفرة لمن امن به فقط ؟  

ارجو الاجابة على السؤال الاول  الذى ورد فى اول التعليق  حول الدخول فى الملكوت  
والاجابة ايضا  على هذا النص  

                           السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ طارق
هل ممكن ان تفسر لى لماذا طلب الله من موس ان يجعل الشعب يقتلون انفسهم عشان يكفر لهم عبادتهم للعجل
سؤالى هنا
ليه ربنا مفغرفش ليهم لما طلبوا المغفرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى بدل القتل كان بكلمه يغفر ليهم 
ولا ايه ؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظر ردك​


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

  الاستاذ الفاضل ابانووب انت سالت قولت 


(ليه ربنا مفغرفش ليهم لما طلبوا المغفرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى بدل القتل كان بكلمه يغفر ليهم 
ولا ايه) 

السؤال ده حضترك يدينك لانه يخالف بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس التى توضح ان الله يغفر لمن يدعوه 

وهذا ليس تفسيرى لاننى التزمت عدم التفسير فى النصوص تلبية لرغبة الاستاذ ماى روك  

لكن التفسير ده هو تفسير الاستاذ ماى روك نفسه لانه  قال

 ((فالله يغفر الخطيئة التي يتوب عنها الشعب و لا يغفر كل الخطايا, فمثلاً كان الشعب يخطئ و يعبد الاوثان و عند توبته و رجوعه يغفر الرب خطيئتهم المتعلقة في عبادة الاوثان فقط)

 واضح من كلام الاستاذ ماى روك ان الشعب الذى يعبد الاوثان عندما يتوب يغفر له الرب خطيئته بعبادة الاوثان فقط 

وانت سؤالك يا استاذ ابانووب يقول  
ليه ربنا مفغرفش ليهم لما طلبوا المغفرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى بدل القتل كان بكلمه يغفر ليهم )  

والكتاب المقدس كمان قال 


فإذا تواضع شعبي الذين دعي اسمي عليهم وصلوا وطلبوا وجهي ورجعوا عن طرقهم الرديئة فإني أسمع من السماء وأغفر خطيتهم وأبرئ أرضهم.14 ...... ( سفر أخبار الأيام الثانية 7 / 14 )

يعنى حضرتك يا استاذ  ابا نووب  

تشوف  هل الرب يغفر عندما يتوب العبد عن الخطيئة التى فعها فقط  وذلك وفقا للكتاب المقدس 

او  انه لا يغفر 

 كما قلت انت فالبرغم من انهم  طلبوا المغفرة  لم يغفر لهم 

  الشاهد فى كلامى يا استاذ ابا  نووب

انت تقول  ليه الرب مغرفش ليهم رغم انهم طلبوا المغفرة  عشان عبادتهم للعجل 

والاستاذ ماى روك يقول  انه عندما يطلب العبد من الرب المغفرة للخطيئة التى فعلها مثل عبادة الاوثان فان الرب يغفر له 

وكلام ماى روك على فكرة تفسير لنص من الكتاب المقدس  

يعنى يا استاذى الفاضل انت سؤالك يتعارض مع نص الكتاب المقدس 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *
> 
> فى الحقيقة يا استاذ ماى روك انت كلامك جميل جدا وليك اسلوب جميل فى الحوار *



اشكرك اخي العزيز على مجاملتك, و الحق يقال ايضاً انك مؤدب و مهذب و نتمنى ان يكون لنا حوارات و حوارات معك, فالحوار معك له هدفه و طعمه و ذوقه
* 


*


> والكلام ده فى الحقيقة  ولد عندى سؤال صغير تانى
> 
> هل هناك شخص من الهالكين  يدخل فى ملكوت الله؟ السؤال بمعنى اخر
> 
> ...




لا هالك يرث الحياة الابدية ولا هالك يرث الملكوت

و نعم من لا يدخل الملكوت و من لا يرث الحياة الابدية هو هالك و تحت الدينونة 
* 

*


> الكلمة هى كلمة يونانية  وتعنى العالم بسكانه  هذا هو كلامك
> 
> المعنى ده فى الحقيقة هايرجعنا شوية لااستشهاد اللى حضرتك استشهدت بيه من شوية لان انا عندى نص ا
> اخر يتماشى مع تعريفك لكلمة عالم  النص هو
> ...



ركز معي يا صديقي الطارق

النص يقول:

لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.  

الله احب العالم بسكانه اجمع و هذه حقيقة كتابية, فنحن نؤمن ان الله محبة لكن كفارته هي للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح ابن الله الوحيد و خلاصه

كفارة المسيح كفارة كافية ان تغفر لجميع الناس, لكن الذي يحصل على الغفران و الكفارة هو الذي يؤمن به بأنه الله

اطرح لك مثال بسيط لتوصيل الفكرة
هناك مملكة فيها مساحة كافية لكل سكان الارض ليسكنوا فيها بنعيم و رفاهية, المكان كافي للجميع 
لكن لا احد يملك حق الدخول الا الذين يحملون تأشيرة الدخول لهذه المملكة
فالذي وفر هذا المكان يحب الناس جميعاً و يريدهم ان يدخلوا جميعاً الي مملكته لكن لا احد يملك حق الدخول الا الذين يحملون تأشيرة الدخول

طبعاً المثل هو لتقريب الفكرة فقط و ليس للمطابقة

اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة قد وصلت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## to be good (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم الطارق سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته 


الاخوة المسيحيين سلامى اليكم​













my rock قال:


> النص يقول:
> 
> لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
> 
> ...






لى تعقيب ارجو الافادة




لماذا يبذل الله ابنه الوحيد لكى يفدى البشرية ؟​


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ to be good
سؤالك خارج عن موضوعنا
تفضل بطرح سؤالك في موضوع منفصل و سنرد عليك بنعمة الرب


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*               السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 الاستاذ الفاضل ماى ر وك حضرتك تفضلت وقولت (

لا هالك يرث الحياة الابدية ولا هالك يرث الملكوت

و نعم من لا يدخل الملكوت و من لا يرث الحياة الابدية هو هالك و تحت الدينونة )

عشان كده لازم اقول تعليقى فى عناصر



الاول ___ الفداء كان لمن امن بالوهية المسيح فقط 

الثانى ____  من امن بالوهية ودم المسيح فهو ممن لا يهلكون وهو من الذين يرثون الحياة الابدية لانه امن بدم المسيح


الثالث____ لا  هالك يرث الملكوت

الشاهد من هذا الكلام  


ان المسيح جاء زبيحة ليغفر لمن امن به فقط  ومن امن به فهو لا يهلك

وبما انه لا يهلك  اذن فهو يرث اللكوت 

يعنى  كل من امن بالمسيح فهو يرث الملكوت

وده فى الحقيقة انا شايف انه يخالف النص التالى من الكتاب المقدس 

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 7 : 21 
" ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات

اذا فهناك من يؤمن بالوهية المسيح  ولكنه قد لا يدخل فى الملكوت اى انه هالك وفقا لما تفضلت وقلته حضرتك يا استاذ ماى روك

وده يثير تساؤل

ان كان هناك خطايا لا يغفرها الفداء لمن امنو  بدم المسيح  فما فائدة الفداء؟؟؟؟

ان كان هناك بعض الذين يقولون للمسيح يارب  لن يدخلوا الملكوت اى انهم من الهالكين مثل الذين لا يامنون بالمسيح  فما اهمية الفداء  لهؤلاء ؟

                    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*              السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

 بالنسبة لتعليقك يا استاذ ماى روك  على النص اللى انا استشهدت بيه  انت لم تتحدث بكلمة واحدة عن النص اللى انا استشهدت به  

اذكر حضرتك مرة اخرى 

انت قلت  معنى كلمة العالم فى الانجيل (العالم بسكانه = البشرية )  

واستشهدت لحضرتك بنص من الانجيل وهو 


فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثانى العدد الثانى (((( وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً " ))) 

العالم تعنى _________العالم بسكانه = البشرية 
النص يقول(بل لخطايا كل العالم 

اذا العالم تعنى كل البشرية وكل سكان العالم

تكفير الخطايا _________لكل العالم ايضا 

تكفير الخطايا ____________ لكل سكان العالم = لكل البشرية 


يعنى الفداء يا استاذى الفاضل وفقا للتفسير اللى حضرتك فسرته  ان الفداء لكل العالم  لكل البشرية ليس لمن  امن بدم المسيح فقط 

هل  هناك توضيح اكثر من هذا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *
> ان المسيح جاء زبيحة ليغفر لمن امن به فقط  ومن امن به فهو لا يهلك
> 
> وبما انه لا يهلك  اذن فهو يرث اللكوت
> ...




الاخ المحترم الطارق

مهلاً يا اخي لا تستعجل في قراءة النصوص و القفز لخلاصات متناقضة 

لنرى النص من جديد: 
 ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات

هل ترى الكلام الذي بالاحمر؟

المسيح يقول ليس كل من يقول يا رب يا رب, يعني البعض من الذين يقولون يا رب يا رب لن يدخلوا الملكوت
لاحظ معي المسيح قال من يقول و ليس من يؤمن
فالقول شئ و الايمان و الفعل شئ اخر

فانا قلت اك بحسب ما استشهدت بالنصوص ان من يؤمن يخلص و ليس من يقول, فلا يوجد نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الشخص يخلص بالقول, بل بالايمان 

بذلك يكون الموضوع ليس اكثر من استعجال و سوء فهم من حضرتك

سأنتقل الى الرد الاخر لارد عليك فيرجى الانتظار

يُتبع


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *              السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بالنسبة لتعليقك يا استاذ ماى روك  على النص اللى انا استشهدت بيه  انت لم تتحدث بكلمة واحدة عن النص اللى انا استشهدت به
> 
> ...




الاخ المحترم الطارق
التوضيح الذي ذكرته لك و المثال الذي طرحته هو خاص بنص يوحنا 1 الاصحاح 2 و العدد 2, ادعوك لاعادة قرائته لتفهم قصدي اكثر

ما ذكرته لك ينطبق تماماً على النص الكريم, المسيح هو كفارة للجميع, فكفارته هي كافية للبشرية اجمع و ليست مقتصرة على مجموعة اشخاص من خلفية معينة او عدد معين

و للتأكيد على صحة هذا القول اشير الى انجيل يوحنا (نفس كاتب الرسالة) حيث يقول في انجيله الشاهد الذي استشهدنا به مُسبقاً

لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

فكفارة المسيح هي لكل البشرية و لكل الناس و ليست مقتصرة على احد, فأي شخص يستطيع ان يؤمن ليحصل على الخلاص و ليس فقط المسيحي او اليهودي.

كما انه من غير المنصف يا صديقي ان نقتطف سطراً واحداً من رسالة كاملة و نبني عليه خلاصتنا و اراءنا, فليس من المنصف ان نقرأ سطراً في اي علم من فلوم الحياة و نبني عليها خلاصتنا

في نفس الاصحاح الذي استشهدت به و بعد عدة سطور فقط نرى الرسول يوحنا يقول:


20 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ وَتَعْلَمُونَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. 
21 لَمْ أَكْتُبْ إِلَيْكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ، بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَهُ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ كَذِبٍ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ. 
22 مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هَذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالاِبْنَ. 
23 كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الاِبْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالاِبْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً. 
24 أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَمَا سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فَلْيَثْبُتْ إِذاً فِيكُمْ. إِنْ ثَبَتَ فِيكُمْ مَا سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَثْبُتُونَ فِي الاِبْنِ وَفِي الآبِ. 
25 وَهَذَا هُوَ الْوَعْدُ الَّذِي وَعَدَنَا هُوَ بِهِ: الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.


هذا هو الوعد الذي وعدنا به, الحياة الابدية لكل من يعترف بالمسيح و يثبت به و يؤمن به

لذلك اعيد و اكرر ان كفارة المسيح هي للجميع و ليست مقتصرة على اشخصا معينين فكل شخص يملك الحق لكي يؤمن بالمسيح ليخلص و يحصل على الوعد, الحياة الابدية
و تحقيق هذا الوعد هو للمؤمنين به فقط

اتمنى ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*             بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


 هل هناك  مسيحى يقول  للمسيح يارب وهو غير مؤمن بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


ان لم يؤمن بها  فكيف يقولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *             بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> هل هناك  مسيحى يقول  للمسيح يارب وهو غير مؤمن بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



اخي العزيز
من قال اصلاً ان الكلام موجه للمسيحيين؟
الكلام موجه بصورة عامة
فنعم هناك اشخاص ولودوا مسيحيين (في الغرب بصورة خاصة) يذهبون الى الكنيسة مرة واحدة في السنة يرددون الصلاة الربانية و بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس و قانون الايمان و هم اصلاً لا يؤمنون بشئ, لكنهم يفعلون ذلك لانه تقليد

اعطيك مثل بسيط
في الدنمارك و الدول الاسكندنافية هناك عادة اجتماعية يقوم فيها الطفل بعمر ال 14 بتقبل العماد و اعلان ايمانه بالمسيح
الغالبية الكاسحة من الصبيان يقبلون على العماد و اعلان الايمان لكي يستقبلوا الهدايا من الاهل و الاقارب فهي عادة منذ قرون لكنهم ملحدين و لا يؤمنون بشئ, بل بعضهم يقوم بالاستهزاء من الكنيسة و الايمان المسيحي و حتى الكتاب المقدس فور انتهاء مراسيم الاجتماع التقليدية

هؤلاء الاشخاص بقولهم و قبولهم و اعلانهم انهم مؤمنين زوراً لكي يستقبلوا الهدايا لن يدخلوا ملكوت السماوات لانهم لم يقولوها للايمان بل لاجل الهدايا و المال

هذا مثل من امثال كثيرة تتكرر في حياتنا يقول فيها الانسان كلام لا يعنيه و لا يؤمنه به و هذا ما يقصده المسيح فالمسيح هنا يعلن للإنسان الذى يريد التوبة، أنه لا يريد شكليات العبادة، أو مجرد ترديد ألفاظ، الله لا يريد من يكرمونه بالشفاه فقط والقلب مبتعداً بعيداً، لكن الله يطلب القلب الخاضع لإرادته.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*                       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

             النص الانجيل اللى فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 2 العدد2  لا يعنى ان الكفاارة بامكانها تشمل الجميع  

 لانه لو كان المقصود منه ذلك لقال ( ليس خطايانا فقط بل  تشمل كفارته خطايا من لم يؤمن ) او كان ياتى النص صريح  ليوضح المعنى المقصود من الشمولية 

فهو لا يتحدث على الشمولية ولكنها تتحدث على التحقيق  وللتاكيد  انظر للعدد اللى قبله بيقول ايه 

1يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ عِنْدَ الآبِ) 

فالنص كان فى الاول لاولاد الذين امنو بدم المسيح وكان شفيع  لهم  وهو المسيح البار لانه يكفر خطاياهم ليس خطاياهم فقط بل خطايا كل العالم 

انا شايف ان النص ليس به اى غموض  حتى لا يفهم  ولكن النص صريح ولا اعلم ماذا تقصد بالنصوص التى استشهدت بها فى اخر التعليق 

 لانها لا يوجد بها نص واحد  يوضح ان كانت المغفرة  المقصود 
 بها الشمولية او التحقيق ؟ فبنفس نصها لمن امن بدمه  هو نفس النص لكل العالم 
لا ارى غموض فى ذلك*


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 الاستاذ ماى روك  انت قولت ان فى ناس تولد مسيحين ولكنهم لا يذهبون الا  الى  الكنيسة الا مرة واحدة فى السنه 

هنا فى حاجة


هم اتولدوا مسحين ____اى انهم قد كفر عنهم المسيح بالفداء 

يذهبون مرة واحدة فى السنه الى الكنسة ___________- ده تقصير فى العبادة  ونتيجة عقاب من الرب لكن الرب اغفر ليهم خطاياهم لانهم مسيحين 

******** كمان قولت انهم اتولدوا مسيحين ويفعلون ذلك لانه تقليد
 هما اتولدو مسيحين يعنى يؤمنون ان عيسى اله ويؤمنون جيدا انه صلب 

 معنى ذلك انهم ممن شملتهم الكفارة لذلك فهم لا يحاسبون على ذلك   لانهم يدخلون الملكوت بفداء الرب لهم 

اما كلامك يعنى  ان المسيحى الذى لا يعمل بما يقول به الرب فهو ليس من الذين شمتلتهم الكفارة 

وهذا يعنى ايضا ان المسيحى  الذى يخطا  فانه يحاسب على خطاه 

فلماذا الفداء اذا؟*


----------



## جورج مايكل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

كان يجب على الساده الاعضاء والمشرفين عدم الرد على هذا العضو المسلم لأنه يقول 





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله عليها احيا وعليها اموت ان شاء الله


اى انه يطرح السؤال وفى نفس الوقت مصر على ماهو فيه 
والكتاب المقدس يقول : اما المباحثات الغبيه فاجتنبها 
واحد بيسالك سؤال وفى نفس الوقت يقولك انا احيا واموت مسلم نجاوبه ليه ؟
نحن على استعداد للرد على من يريد ان يفهم ويستفيد


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *                       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> النص الانجيل اللى فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 2 العدد2  لا يعنى ان الكفاارة بامكانها تشمل الجميع
> 
> ...





الاخ العزيز
النص الكريم لا يقول ان الكفارة يمكن ان تكون للجميع, لا ابداً
النص يقول ان المسيح هو كفارة لخطايا كل العالم
المسيح صُلب و قام ليكفر خطايا العالم فكفارته كافية للجميع و اي شخص له حق ان يؤمن
الرسول يوحنا يقول ان المسيح و كفارته ليست لنا نحن (هو و تلاميذه و شعب الكنيسة في وقتها) بل للجميع, فالجميع له الحق ان يأتي و يؤمن و يخلص فباب الخلاص مفتوح و الجميع يستطيع ان يؤمن و يخلص, فالمسيح لم يأتي لليهود فقط, بل اتى للجميع لكل العالم و اي شخص في العالم له الحق ان يؤمن به و ينال خلاصه

الكتاب المقدس يقول ان المسيح هو الوسيط الوحيد وهو الشفيع الوحيد وهو الكفارة الوحيدة عن كل خطايانا و المسيح هو الكفارة لخطايا كل العالم ان امن به خلص


* 
*


> *انا شايف ان النص ليس به اى غموض  حتى لا يفهم  ولكن النص صريح ولا اعلم ماذا تقصد بالنصوص التى استشهدت بها فى اخر التعليق
> 
> لانها لا يوجد بها نص واحد  يوضح ان كانت المغفرة  المقصود
> بها الشمولية او التحقيق ؟ فبنفس نصها لمن امن بدمه  هو نفس النص لكل العالم
> لا ارى غموض فى ذلك*




النصوص التي استشهد بها و لم تفهمها هي من نفس الاصحاح, الاصحاح الثاني من الرسالة الثانية ليوحنا


20 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ وَتَعْلَمُونَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. 
21 لَمْ أَكْتُبْ إِلَيْكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ، بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَهُ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ كَذِبٍ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ. 
22 مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هَذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالاِبْنَ. 
23 كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الاِبْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالاِبْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً. 
24 أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَمَا سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فَلْيَثْبُتْ إِذاً فِيكُمْ. إِنْ ثَبَتَ فِيكُمْ مَا سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَثْبُتُونَ فِي الاِبْنِ وَفِي الآبِ. 
25 وَهَذَا هُوَ الْوَعْدُ الَّذِي وَعَدَنَا هُوَ بِهِ: الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.


فهو يُبين ان من ينكر المسيح و لا يعترف به لا ينال الحياة الابدية و بالتالي الخلاص, فهو هنا يؤكد على ان نوال الخلاص و الابدية للذين يعرفون المسيح و يعترفون به و الذين يثبتون في المسيح و ليس لكل العالم, فالذ ينكر المسيح ينكر الله و لا يحصل على وعده اي الحياة الابدية


سلام و نعمة


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
   اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله عليها احيا وعليها اموت ان شاء الله

 الاستاذ  جورج مايكل 

  فى الحقيقة سؤالك   ليس فى الاعتبار حتى يهتم به المسلمين لان المسلمين  يعلمون من هو الههم جيدا ويعلمون ماذا يفعل وماذا فعل 

على سبيل المثال 

1- خلق الكون كله بقدرته
2- لم يكن له ولد او شريك يساعده فى الملك 
3- له القدرة المطلقة التى ليس لها حدود  فقد خلق   السماء والارض  دون ان يتعب ويذهب ليستريح فى اليوم السابع !!!
4 - خلق الانبياء جميعا  منذ ادم الى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلق عيسى بن مريم 
5-خلق ادم من تراب  وخلق عيسى من دم مريم 
6- نصر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى بدر وكان عدد جيشه 300 رجل ومعه 2 فرس فقط  وكان المشركين عددهم 950 ومعهم 100 فرس 
7- حقق نبوءة رسوله محمد فى وجود قرية لدج فى فلسطين التى لم توجد فى عصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
8- انقذ رسوله وصاحبه ابى بكر من الكفاار وهم فى الغار على بعد لا يذيد عن اقدام بيسطة
9-تحدى العالم كله ان ياتى باية واحدة من القران فعجز العالم عن ذلك
10-قال الله اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر فمن غير الله يعرف بانشقاق القمر ؟

والله لو عددت لك قدرة الله ما احصيتها ولو بعد الف سنه  ولكن عدم الرد على  السؤال ليس من صعوبته ولكن لان السؤال لا يليق بالاجابة


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ جورج مايكل

اعلم ان الاخ الطارق لم يأتي لكي يؤمن بالمسيح لكنه اتي ليناقش و يحاور و يحاول ان يثبت ان الخلاص في المسيحية هو للجميع و ليس للمؤمنين بالمسيح و بذلك لن يكون محتاجاً ان يؤمن بالمسيح, متناسياً ان هناك علماء في الكتاب المقدس قضوا حياتهم في قراءة الكتاب المقدس و تفسير عقائده و من المستحيل ان يفوت عليهم شئ مثل هذا و يكتشفه الاخ الطارق التي لا تتعدى معرفته سوى بعض النصوص للكتاب المقدس

لكن الحق يقال, الاخ الطارق محترم و مهذب و انا مستمتع بالحوار معه
فلنستمر بالحوار الى ان نصل الى نتيجة 

لذلك, اسمحوا لنا ان نرجع لموضوعنا و لحوارنا لكي لا نشتت افكارنا و افكار القراء و الباحثين عن الحق

سلام و نعمة


----------



## جورج مايكل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الطارق لو عايز ترد على موضوعى تعالى الى هذا الرابط حتى لا تشتت الموضوع :
 ماهى قدرات اله الاسلام وماذا فعل ؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61029


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ الحوار عمل راقى ، يقوم به إثنان مختلفان فى الأفكار ، بدون حزازيات ، وبدون ضيق من أحدهما بالآخر بسبب الإختلافات بينهما .
+++ لذلك أؤيد الأخ الحبيب ماى روك فى إستمرارية الحوار العقلانى المهذب -- من طرفيه -- برغم إختلافاتهما الجذرية ، وبدون تجريح لأحد فى الآخر .
++++ بل يكون الهدف هو الفهم المشترك الأعمق ، لكل طرف ، لفكر الآخر .


----------



## maria123 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح
انا من زمان اتابع هل الموضوع و بصراحا الاخ مش جاي على شان يفهم وهوة جاى على شان يفرض رئئيو
و بس
 هاي الحقيقة الوحيدة انو الفداء لكل البشر بس الشخص لازم يعترف انو  المسيح هوا الرب  المخلص
شلون رح يشملك الفداء وانت مش معترف انو صار و انو المسيح صلب
وبعدين اذا انت تامن ب شخص لازم تتبع تعاليمو لانو المسيح كمان قال ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات 
ارجو يكون وصلت الفكرة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ أختنا الحبيبة / maria123 
+++ إسمحى أن أقول أن الرب علمنا ألاَّ ندين أحداً قبل يوم الدينونة ، فالفرصة مفتوحة أمام الجميع ، فلماذا نغلقها نحن .
+++ كما أن السؤال ، هو حق مكفول بأمر الإنجيل ، لكل إنسان ، لأن الله خلق الإنسان  عاقلاً مفكراً مستفسراً ، بفطرته الإنسانية المختلفة عن الفطرة الحيوانية التى تقتصر على الجزرة والعصا ، إى الإغراء والإرهاب .  
+++  إجابتنا عن كل سؤال ، هو  أمر الإنجيل :- [  مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ  ]1بط3: 15 .
+++ الشرط الوحيد الذى يضعه الإنجيل لهذه المناقشة ، هو ألاَّ تكون مناقشة حمقاء عصبية سفيهة ، لأنها تؤدى للخصومات :-- [ وَالْمُبَاحَثَاتُ الْغَبِيَّةُ وَالسَّخِيفَةُ اجْتَنِبْهَا، عَالِماً أَنَّهَا تُوَلِّدُ خُصُومَاتٍ، ] 2تى2: 23 .


----------



## الطارق (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

         عزرا الاساتذة الافاضل لانى تاخرت فى المشاركة  لانى فى الحقيقة الجهاز  عندى كان  عطلان وارجو  ان يكون الحوار هادف وبناء وعدم التشكيك فى نزاهة الحوار لان انا عارف انى بكلم ناس زو عقل وفكر 

              السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الطارق (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاستاذ ماى روك انت قولت ان فى ناس تولد مسيحين ولكنهم لا يذهبون الا الى الكنيسة الا مرة واحدة فى السنه 

هنا فى حاجة


هم اتولدوا مسحين ____اى انهم قد كفر عنهم المسيح بالفداء 

يذهبون مرة واحدة فى السنه الى الكنسة ___________- ده تقصير فى العبادة ونتيجة عقاب من الرب لكن الرب اغفر ليهم خطاياهم لانهم مسيحين 

******** كمان قولت انهم اتولدوا مسيحين ويفعلون ذلك لانه تقليد
هما اتولدو مسيحين يعنى يؤمنون ان عيسى اله ويؤمنون جيدا انه صلب 

معنى ذلك انهم ممن شملتهم الكفارة لذلك فهم لا يحاسبون على ذلك لانهم يدخلون الملكوت بفداء الرب لهم 

اما كلامك يعنى ان المسيحى الذى لا يعمل بما يقول به الرب فهو ليس من الذين شمتلتهم الكفارة 

وهذا يعنى ايضا ان المسيحى الذى يخطا فانه يحاسب على خطاه 

فلماذا الفداء اذا؟*


----------



## الطارق (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ب*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

          ردا  على كلام الاستاذة الفاضلةmaria123  

الاستاذة تفضلت وقالت (وبعدين اذا انت تامن ب شخص لازم تتبع تعاليمو لانو المسيح كمان قال ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات 
ارجو يكون وصلت الفكرة)  

انا شايف ان الاتساذة ماريا بتقولى كلام مفهوم ومنطقى فى الحقيقة 

لان هى قالت ان الذى  يؤمن بالمسيح لازم يتبع تعاليمه  وده كلام كويس جدا

وكملت حديثها وقالت (لان المسيح كما قال ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السماء )

وسؤالى هنا يا  استاذتى الفاضلة  ما هو عقاب من يؤمن بالمسيح ولا يفعل تعاليمه ؟؟؟؟

   بمعنى اخر 

بفرض ان هناك شخص يؤمن بالوهية ودم المسيح  

ومن تعاليم المسيح  عدم الكذب وعدم السرقة وعدم اغش  مثلا 

وقام هذا الشخص بالكذب او الغش او السرقة 

بهذا هو خالف تعاليم المسيح  رغم انه يؤمن بان المسيح اله ويؤمن بدم المسيح 

هو خالف تعاليم المسيح  ما عقابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ارجو من الاستاذة  ماريا الرد والتعليق على  ما قلته بناءا على ما تحدثت به وقالته 

                                        اللهم ارنى الحق حق وارزقنى اتباعه 
                                      وارنى الباطل باطل وارزقنى اجتنابه*


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاستاذ ماى روك انت قولت ان فى ناس تولد مسيحين ولكنهم لا يذهبون الا الى الكنيسة الا مرة واحدة فى السنه
> 
> ...




كنت اتمنى ان فترة غيابك بسبب عطل جهازك ستكون فترة لكي تراجع افكارك و نفسك و تفكر به جيداً

لكن للأسف يا صديقي, ها انت من جديد ترمي فكرة جديدة لا علاقة لها بأيماننا المسيحي

الايمان المسيحي و الكتاب المقدس يقول ان من يؤمن يخلص

و ليس من يولد مسيحي يخلص

من يولد مسيحي لا يخلص بسبب بولادته مسيحي, بل يخلص عندما يكبر و ينضج و يؤمن

يبقى بقية مشاركتك يا عزيزي لا محل لها من الاعراب لانها لا تخص الايمان المسيحي بشئ
* 
*


> ******** كمان قولت انهم اتولدوا مسيحين ويفعلون ذلك لانه تقليد
> هما اتولدو مسيحين يعنى يؤمنون ان عيسى اله ويؤمنون جيدا انه صلب



قلت لك يا عزيزي انهم لا يؤمنون و البعض منهم ملحد
فكيف تأتي الان و تقول انهم يؤمنون؟


يا ريت تراجع معلوماتك قبل ان تطرحها

فنحن هنا نناقش الفكر المسيحي و ليس ما يخطر على بالك من توقعات و تكهنات بما نؤمن

تحياتي لك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *
> 
> وسؤالى هنا يا  استاذتى الفاضلة  ما هو عقاب من يؤمن بالمسيح ولا يفعل تعاليمه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



الاخ المحترم الطارق
الرجاء ان نلتزم بصلب الموضوع, فموضوعنا ان كان الفداء لكل البشر ام لا

ان واجهك اي سؤال جديد فتفضل بطرحه في موضوع منفصل لكي لا نشتت افكارنا و افكار القارئ و الباحث

بالنسبة لسؤالك سأجيب عليه هذه المرة مترقباً طرحك في موضوع منفصل لاي سؤال جديد مستقبلاً

الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا:

[Q-BIBLE]إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.  [/Q-BIBLE]


الانسان المؤمن بالمسيح ليس كاملاً
فالانسان المسيحي يخطئ ايضاً, لكنه في خطأه يصلي و يعترف بخطاياه لله ليغفر له بعد اعلان التوبة و محاولته الصادقة لعدم تكرار الخطيئة

فالايمان ليس مجرد كلمات تقال, بل هو مغير لطريقة تفكير الانسان و تصرفاته و من يؤمن بالمسيح يؤمن ان السرقة و الكذب و الغش هي غير لائقة و اصراره على عمل هذه الخطايا لا يعكس انه مؤمن اطلاقاً

فالذي يؤمن بالمسيح يؤمن بتعاليمه و كلمته ايضاً

لنرجع لموضوعنا الاصلي وهو ان كان الفداء للبشرية اجمع ام لا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الطارق (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

                  الاستاذ ما روك سؤالى الذى طرحته لاستاذة ماريا لم يكن خار ج الموضوع اطلاقا  بل هو صلب صلب الموضوع

لان موضوع تنفيذ تعاليم المسيح وعلاقتها بقوله ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت اللسماء 

وده ليه علاقة قوية بتفسيرك ( لكلمة الهلاك وعلاقتها بالدخول للملكوت ) 


لان حضرتك قولت من يؤمن بالمسيح ودم المسيح  فانه لا يهلك  وفسرت العلاقة بين الهلاك وبين الملكوت  وقلت لا يدخل الملكوت هالك 

ودلوقت انا بسال حضرتك تعليقا على  انك قولت 

فالانسان المسيحي يخطئ ايضاً, لكنه في خطأه يصلي و يعترف بخطاياه لله ليغفر له بعد اعلان التوبة و محاولته الصادقة لعدم تكرار الخطيئة) 

هذا الانسان الميسحى الذى يخطأ ويعترف بخطاياه فى الصلاة فيغفر له الرب

لذلك فهو يدخل الملكوت وليس ممكن يهلكوا   لانه مؤمن بدم المسيح والوهية المسيح

وقد اخطا وتاب  واعترف فغفر الرب له

وسؤالى هنا يا ساتاذى الفاضل 

من مات وهو يفعل الخطيئة  ولم يتمكن من الصلاة حتى يعترف ويتوب  

على العلم بانه مؤمن بدم المسيح والوهية المسيح 

فما هو  موقفه من الملكوت ؟ هل هو ممن يدخلون الملكوت ولاا يهلك ؟  ام هو ممن لا يدخلون الملكوت ويهلك؟ 

 ارجو الرد على سؤالى لانه من صميم الموضوع 

 شكرا لسعت صدركم الى تساؤلاتى 

                               اللهم ارنى الحق حق وارزقنى اتباعه 
                         وارنى الباطل باطل وارزقنى اجتنابه *


----------



## سندريلا فايز (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاستاذ ما روك سؤالى الذى طرحته لاستاذة ماريا لم يكن خار ج الموضوع اطلاقا بل هو صلب صلب الموضوع
> 
> ...



ســـــــــــــــلام ونعمـــــــــــة​ 
ليس المهم مجرد الإيمان والعبادة، "ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات، بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات" (متى 21:7).  ثم أكمل بعدها حديثه عن النبوة وإخراج الشياطين وصنع المعجزات.  وكأنه يقول:

*ليس مجرد الإيمان والصلاة، ولا حتى بالنبوة وصنع المعجزات، بل بصنع مشيئة الآب.*

وهكذا قال: "كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب يا رب: اليس بأسمك تنبانا، وبأسمك اخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيره؟..  فحينئذ اصرح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.  إذهبوا عنى يا فاعلى الاثم" (متى 23،22 
 
وبعد ذلك ضرب لهم مثل البيـــت المبنـــى على الصخـــر، والبيــت المبنـــى على الرمــل ، فقال :"كل من يسمع اقوالى هذه ،ويعمـــل بها ،اشبه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر "(متى24:7) 

إذن التركيز في كل هذا على من يسمع الوصية ويعمل بها، على كل شجرة تصنع أثماراً جيدة (متى 17:7)..  على من يفعل إراده الآب الذي في السماوات.

ومن الناحية المضادة هلاك فاعلي الإثم، ومن يسمع ولا يعمل.  وكذلك "كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً، تقطع وتلقى في النار" (متى 19:7).  "فمن ثمارهم تعرفونهم" (متى 20:7).

*



شكرا لسعت صدركم الى تساؤلاتى 

اللهم ارنى الحق حق وارزقنى اتباعه 
وارنى الباطل باطل وارزقنى اجتنابه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أمــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــن*
*ربنــــا يباركـــــــــــك*


----------



## الطارق (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*           بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 الاستاذ ماى روك  افهم  من الكلام اللى حضرتك قولته  ده 

 انه  مش مجرد الايمان بالوهية المسيح ودم المسيح  يدخل الانسان ملكوت الرب  ولكن لابد ايضا من العمل بكل تعاليم الرب

وده معناه  ان هناك من يؤمن بالوهية المسيح ودم المسيح ولكنه لا يدخل ملكوت الرب اذا لم يتبع تعاليم المسيح 

سؤالى يا استاذ   ماى روك 

هل الذى يؤمن بان المسيح اله وان المسيح صلب  ولكنه  مات على معصية هل يدخل ملكوت السماء وام لا يدخل؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع لمن يحب السلام​


> الاستاذ ماى روك افهم من الكلام اللى حضرتك قولته ده​
> انه مش مجرد الايمان بالوهية المسيح ودم المسيح يدخل الانسان ملكوت الرب ولكن لابد ايضا من العمل بكل تعاليم الرب


 

طبعا يا حبيبي لازم تنفيذ الوصايا شوف الكتاب بيقول

[q-bible]
مت 5:19 -فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في
ملكوت السموات . واما من عمل وعلّم فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السموات​
[/q-bible]
[q-bible]
مت 7:21 -ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات . بل الذي
يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات . ​
[/q-bible]
[q-bible]
مت 3:2 - قائلا توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات ​
[/q-bible]
[q-bible]
مت 4:17 -من ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت
السموات​
[/q-bible]

هتقول اية فايدة تجسد المسيح المسيح فدانا كلنا بدمة يا حبيبي والي نفذ وصايا وامن بية وكان تايب اية المشكلة انة يخش الفردوس ​ 
زي ملك كتب قوانين والي يمشي عليها اهلا وسهلا والي مش هيمشي هيتعاقب اين عدل الله
صحيح ادي الله الخلاص لكن فية ناس مش بتنفذ وصاياة هل من عدل الله ان لا يعاقبهم 
*[q-bible]مت 7:14 - ما اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة . وقليلون هم[/q-bible]*​[q-bible]

*الذين يجدونه *​[/q-bible]فالمسيح جة وتجسد وادانا الفداء والوصايا الي نمشي عليها
[q-bible]

كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل انسان آتيا الى العالم . *10* كان في العالم وكوّن العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم . *11* الى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله . *12 واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي*
_*المؤمنون باسمه .*_ *13* الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من
الله *14* والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب
مملوءا نعمة وحقا .​
[/q-bible]​


----------



## الطارق (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*                                                   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


 الاستاذ ماى روك  ملخص كلامك ان هناك احتمال لشخص مسلم يؤمن بدم المسيح والوهية المسيح  
ان لا يدخل فى ملكوت السماء؟

بمعنى اخر 

   هل هناك من يؤمن بدم المسيح والوهية المسيح ولا يدخل اللمكوت ؟؟؟  

ياريت الاقى اجابة  مختصر ة جدا من حضرتك  بنعم  او لا*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





الاستاذ ماى روك ملخص كلامك ان هناك احتمال لشخص مسلم يؤمن بدم المسيح والوهية المسيح 
ان لا يدخل فى ملكوت السماء؟

بمعنى اخر 

هل هناك من يؤمن بدم المسيح والوهية المسيح ولا يدخل اللمكوت ؟؟؟ 

ياريت الاقى اجابة مختصر ة جدا من حضرتك بنعم او لا

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
عزيزى ما معنى الايمــــان بالوهية السيد المسيح بالنسبة لك ؟؟

عقيدة الـوهية الســيد المســيح ليسـت عقيدة نظــريــة عقلانــــية هامــشية الهــدف منــها تحليــل شخصية الاله المتأنـــس ،
 لالالالا يـــا  عزيــــــزى ................................

فهـــــــــى عقيدة فى منتهى الاهميــــــة ، فبواستطها نتعرف على الاله الذى أحبـــــنـــــا فخلـــقنـــــــا ، وعندمــــــا سقطنا تجســــد ليفدينـــــــا ، وأكـمل الفــــداء وصعـــــد الى السمـــــاء ، وقريبـــا جــــدا سيأتـــــى لياخذنــــا معه لنكون معه الى الأبــــــــــد .

كما ان دراســــــة اللاهـــوت دراســــــة ممتعة شيقــة نشبـــع بها طوال مدة غربتنا على الارض ، فعندما نرى سلطانه على كل شىء تطمئن نفوسنا ونعلم انه الاله ضابـط الكل ، وعندما نعرف معنى أسمه عمانوئيل اى الله معنا ونسمعـه يقول لنا " ها انا معكم كل الأيام والى انقضاء الدهر "( مت 20:28) نفرح ونســـر لانه ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا ؟....وهلم جرا .

فاذا كـــــــان هذا هو ملخص ايمانك بلاهــــــوت السيد المسيــــح فالاجابــــــــة بكل يقيـــــــن   نعــــــــــــم 

والا فما هى وجهة نظرك بالنسبة للايمان بالاهوت اى ما الذى استفدته من ايمانك بلاهوت السيد المسيح له كل المجد ؟؟




> *ياريت الاقى اجابة مختصر ة جدا من حضرتك بنعم او لا*




العقيدة ليست نظرية أو تحليل رياضى حتى تجد اجابة
 الاجابة متوقفة على ايمانك أنت 
فان انطبق عليك هذا الكلام اعلاه فنعم ان لم ينطبق فلا


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> 
> *الاستاذ ماى روك ملخص كلامك ان هناك احتمال لشخص مسلم يؤمن بدم المسيح والوهية المسيح *
> ...


 

الاخ العزيز الطارق

رجاءاً يا اخي لا تملي علي كيف ارد على اسئلتك بأي شكل من الاشكال
الاجابة بنعم ولا تكون عندما تفهم ما نعتقد به بصورة صحيحة و تطرح سؤالك بصورة صحيحة عندها يكون الحواب بالتصحيح او عكسه

نحن نؤمن ان الايمان ليس مجرد كلمات تقال او وراثة تورث بالولادة
فكما وضح الاحبة قبلي فالامر ليس كذلك البتة

فمن يؤمن بالمسيح يؤمن بشخصيته يؤمن بتعاليمه يؤمن برسالته

فكيف يمكن ان اؤمن بالمسيح و انا ازني و مستمر على الزنى و المسيح قال لا تزني؟ اليس هذا ايمان كلام فقط!

نشبه الامر بمثال صغير,ان كنت اؤمن بحماية والدي لي عند عبور الشارع و والدي ممسك بيدي ليعبر معي الشارع
فاذا كنتُ خائفاً و لا اقبل العبور فهل انا مؤمن بوالدي؟ هل مؤمن بحمايته لي؟ 
طبعاً لا

الايمان ينعكس على الافعال بشكر مباشر و فوري
فمن يؤمن بالمسيح يتمسك بتعاليمه بارشاد الروح القدس و ان اخطأ مرة في طريق القداسة لا يعني انه يستمر بها و انما يعلن التوبة 

فمن يؤمن ايماناً صحيحاً (بحسب المفهوم المسيحي) و ليس مجرد كلمات تكرر يخلص و تكون له الحياة الابدية

احب اذكرك ان موضوعنا هو ان كان الخلاص للبشرية اجمع ام للمؤمنين فقط و سؤالك الاخير يندرج تحت ماهية الايمان المسيحي

فياريت نركز في موضوعنا لكي نصل لنهاية

تحياتي لك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الحبيب ماى روك 
+++ سيادتك لخصت أبلغ تلخيص ، فى قولك : (( فمن يؤمن بالمسيح يؤمن بشخصيته يؤمن بتعاليمه يؤمن برسالته ))
+++ هذا كلام رائع ، فمن يؤمن حقاً بكلام المسيح ، سيعمل به ، لأنه يؤمن به ، هذا أفضل توضيح .
+++ ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ، لمجد إسمه القدوس .


----------



## اللص المخلْص (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*



الطارق قال:


> *استاذى الفاضل مكرم زكى
> 
> انا كان سؤالى واضح ومحدد
> هل غفر الرب لمن عذبه وصلبه ام لم يغفر (يا ابتاه ... اغفر لهم فانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)لوقا (19/24)
> ...


عزيزي الطارق تحية ملاءها سلام المسيح
حبيبي قول السيد المسيح (يا ابتاه ... اغفر لهم فانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)
بالتفسير العامي  المعروف بين البشر (اسقاط الحق الشخصي)
ولكن يبقى الحق العام  قائما في الدعوة وليس قفل القضية واغلاقها
ومسيحنا اتى لكل البشر والدليل الاية السابقة على انه غفر لمن هم ليسو من خاصته  او من تلاميذه او المؤمنين به.وليست عملية الغفران هي تحصيل حاصل بل بالعكس هنا بدأت والدليل موجود في الاية التي في  الاصحاح 23 الاية39من نفس للانجيل
39 وكان واحد من المذنبين المعلقين يجدف عليه قائلا ان كنت انت المسيح فخلّص نفسك وإيانا. 40 فاجاب الآخر وانتهره قائلا أولا انت تخاف الله اذ انت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه. 41 اما نحن فبعدل لاننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا.واما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا ليس في محله. 42 ثم قال ليسوع اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك. 43 فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس
برايك :
ماذا فعل هذا اللص ليكون مع المسيح في الفردوس 
لقد اعترف بذنبه وذكر الله وآمن بيسوع في اخر لحظة وكان نصيبه الفردوس على عكس اللص الثاني الذي طلب الخلاص من الالم والعذاب الجسدي بدون ايمان واعتراف ولم يجاوبه المسيح بكلمة
وهنا ياعزيزي يتوجب عليك ان تلاحظ الفرق بين الخلاص وبين السماح عن الحق الشخصي
وسلام المسيح يكون معك


----------



## اللص المخلْص (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط الى كل مسيحى*



الطارق قال:


> *استاذى الفاضل مكرم زكى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اما بالنسبة ان كانت الدعوة مستجابة ام لا

لايمكنك ان تعطي شي انت لاتملكه صحيح او تطلب شي تعلم جيدا انه ليس لك 
1_ان دعوة المسيح للرب ليكمل ماجاء لاجله كما هو مكتوب منذ البدء
2_ان الذي اقام الموتى وشفى المرضى وفتح آعين العميان
تكون دعواته مستجابة ولا يكون نبيا او رسولا عاديا
بل يكون اله متجسد بهيئة بشر وعندما يطلب الغفران لمعذبيه وصالبيه من والده بالروح لا يعني ذلك انه غير مقتدر على العكس 
هل يمكن للوريث ان يحرم من ميراثه  ان توفو والداه؟..............بالطبع لا.
وانما طلب الغفران لهم هو بمثابة السماح عنهم وليس طلب العقاب لهم
سلام المسيح يكون معك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل الطارق
+++ بداية الفهم الصحيح -- كما سبق وأشرنا -- هو فى فهم شخصية المتكلم .
+++ وقد أوضحنا أنه هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت فى شخصية واحدة معجزية بدون إنقسام وبدون إمتزاج وتغيير ... إلخ .
++++ فإنه -- هنا -- لا يتوسل طالباً الغفران للمسيئ ، مثلما نفعل نحن ، بل إنه يطلب لهم الغفران ، بناءً على ذبيحته الكفَّارية عنهم .
++++ إنه -- هنا -- مثل المحامى الذى يدافع عن المتهم ، ليس بمجرد الكلام ، بل بأن يقدم المقابل للديّْن الذى على المتهم .
++++ إنه يدفع الدين ، وبناءً على ذلك ، يطلب المصالحة وإنهاء القضية .
++++ فإن الذبيحة الناسوتية ، المتحد بها اللاهوت الغير محدود ، تكتسب قيمة عظمى غير محدودة ، فتصير قادرة على سداد ديون البشر جميعاً ، بشرط أن يتوبوا ويؤمنوا ويطلبوا .
++++++++++++++++
++++ كما أنه -- بهذه المغفرة ، للذين يصلبونه ، قد أعطانا المثال الصالح -- لأنه هو قدوتنا فى تنفيذ وصاياه -- لكى نغفر للمسيئين إلين ، مثلما علمنا هو :
[ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ  ]
مت 5: 44​.


----------



## نبيل توفيق (6 نوفمبر 2008)

******هذا من الموضوعات المهمة بل هي غاية الاهمية لانها يصعب علي كل الناس تقريبا فهم وادراك هذة الحقيقة وذلك لخاصية من خواص البشر وهي اقتناع الفرد بنفسة او بما فكر فية واقتنع بة حتي ولو كان خطأ 0
***ولة في الامثلة الشعبية نصيب حيث يقال في المثل الشعبي (حبيبك يبلع لك الزلط وعدوك يتمني لك الغلط)  ممكن تجد اخطاء كثيرة من شخص اعتقت او اقتنعت بانة حبيبك وبالتالي تتغاضي عنها وكانة لم يفعل شئ 
*** ومثل اخر يقول (كل من هو راضي بعقلة ) والمقصود من ذلك ان كل انسان راضي اي مقتنع بما يدور في عقلة او ما يأخذة من قرارات0  
**وتوجد ايات في المسيحية فهمت خطأ من جانب المفسريين وحوروها لغرض معين ومنها اية (ليس باحد غيرة الخلاص )
***وقالوا في تفسير هذة الاية كل من لا يؤمن بدم المسيح  الذي حررنا من الخطية  يهلك 
وهذا خطأ لان المسحيين لهم طوائف كثيرة  وكل الطوائف تؤمن بدم المسيح ولكن تعتقد كل طائفة هي صح وباقي الناس خطأ0
   ***وهذا الامر لا يقتصر علي المسيحية  بل يمتد الي جميع معتقدات الناس علي جميع المستويات  سواء كان سواء كان ديني او اجتماعي 0
ومن امثلة ذلك تؤمن طبقة معينة من المجتمع بانهم اثرياء ومميزون  ويقنعون بذلك فاذا ما كان لديهم ابن او بنت وارادوا ان يجوزوهم فيبحثون عن اناس من نفس طبقتهم الاجتماعية ويرفضون ان يرتبطوا باناس لمجرد ان مستواهم الاجتماعي اقل منهم 0ويقولون( ان دا مش من ثوبنا )والمقصود هذا ليس من مستوانا 0
         ***بل ان كل المعتقدات اوجدت تعبيرات تحض وتعمل علي تجييش المشاعر نحو الارتباط بالمجموعة الخاصة بها وعلي ما اذكر ان عبارة انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما فيها نوع من هذا القبيل رغم محاولة البعض من التلطيف واخراجها عن المعني الازم الي المعني المتعدي 
********اذن نرجع الي موضوع هل الفداء لكل الناس *************
**هنا يتضح ان فهم الفعل  لة دور اساسي في فهم الموضوع 0
**فاذا قلنا الله خلق ادم فكل البشر المولودون من ادم هم مخلقون اي بدون الله ما كان يوجد بشر0 
**واذا قلنا ان الله طرد ادم من الجنة فالذي قام بفعل الطرد هو الله وبدون الله لم يطرد ادم من الجنة 
**واذا قلنا ان الله في صورة المسيح مات من اجل الانسان اي بقبامتة احيا الانسان في قولة انا حي وانتم ستحيون  فبدون قيامتة لا تحدث قيامة للانسان  عامة او خلاص للانسان 
*********وهذا يمكن فهمة في حدود فعلة بمعني ********* 
ان عملية الخلق كانت لكل الناس  ولكن لن يتم ولادة اي شخص بدون زواج او رغبة بين رجل وامرأة (جماع ) +  اما عملية الفداء فهي لكل الناس وبدون دم المسيح لا يحدث خلاص  او حياة للانسان علي الاطلاق  مهما عمل من صلاح و بدون  رغبة وفعل الحق من الانسان ايضا  لا يصل الي هذة  الحيا ة للانسان الذي اوجدها المسيح بقيامتة 0
++++++++ومن هنا نصل الي  موضوع السؤال القائل هل الفداء لكل البشر +++++++++
نعم الفداء لكل البشر سو اء كانوا عرفوا المسيح او لم يعرفوة لجميع الناس في كل مكان ويصلوا للحياة في المسيح الاله ماعدا الذي قالة السيد المسيح 
***********كل خطية تغفر ماعدا التجديف علي الروح القدس *****************
التجديف علي الروح القدس له صور كثيرة 
*** اولا من حيث الفعل او العمل  ****
اذا ما اقبل الانسان علي فعل شر اي كان نوعة  سواء كان سرقة او قتل او زني  وبكت من داخلة اي روح الله عملت فية وشعر ان ما يفعلة شر وتمادي في فعلة ولم يستجب لروح الله فيكون انتهر روح الله وهذا هو اول نوع للتجديف 
***ثانيا من حيث الايمان او التصديق ******
****اذا ما فكر الانسان بعمل من روح الله بانة مخلوق من الله ووجب طاعتة والخضوع لة وقام هذا الانسان بالتجديف علي روح الله جاحدا وجودة قائلا انة لا دور لله في وجودة معتمدا علي ذاتة فهذا لايغفر
اذا عمل روح الله في الانسان  لكي ما يؤمن ويقتنع بحقيقة اوجدها الله علي الطبيعة مثل وجود الانسان او عمل الله في الفداء الذي تم علي الارض بواقح ملموس امامهم ورفضوا تصديقة فيكون هذا عمل من التجديف علي روح الله فلا يغفر لة


----------



## نبيل توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء من القائمين علي المنتدي عدم حذف اي جذء من المداخلات الخاصة بي او اي تعليق او تعقيب  من الاخوة المشتركيين علي مداخلاتي وذلك حتي يتثني لنا الاجابة عن كل تسائل يخطر ببال كل واحد                 وشكرا


----------



## نبيل توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء من القائمين علي المنتدي وضع هذة المداخلة  في سؤال الاهون ام الناسوت  حيث الموضوع مغلق وهذة المداخلة ربما يكون فيها افادة للطالبين البحثفي الموضوع 


المسيح من هو؟

كل موجود علي هذه الأرض معروف من أين جاء 0وجاء  وقت معروف وهو منذ حوالي ألفي عام 0 وفي مكان معروف أيضا في بيت لحم اليهودية التي هي في فلسطين 0 حاليا  وبلغات للبشر معروفة أيضا وهي اللغة الآرامية 0 والعبرية 0 واللاتينية 0 وأوضاع الناس معروفة 0 حيث كانت تلك البلدة تحت الاحتلال الروماني 0
حدث أنة في ذلك المكان وتلك الزمان 0 ولد إنسان من عذراء معروفة بنت من هي 0 والمولود منها بدون أب بشري  0 فالمولود منها هذا لا تنطبق علية قوانين الطبيعة 0 وكذلك لا تنطبق علية محددات الانسان 0 علي الأقل من ناحية الولادة 0 فميلاده يفوق إدراك البشر 0  
إذن من هو ذلك ؟
 أنة   ألمسيح وعندما كبر بمفهومنا البشري 0  وكما عبر هو في الإنجيل بقولة لكل  شيء تحت السماء وقت 0  جاء وقت تحت السماء 0 وكان فية وقت التعليم للبشر 0  ففتح فاه واخذ يعلم الناس ما قد فقدوة من علم  0  قال لهم الله لم يشأ أن يهلك البشرية  بل أحبها عمل خلاصا من اجلها  0  ومن اجل تغيير طبيعتها 0 وأراد الناس ان يقيموه ملكا عليهم  ورفض وقال مملكتي ليس من هذا العالم 0 ونادي بان لا نقاوم الشر بالشر 0 كما كان في شريعة موسي 0 وأتم شريعة الكمال 0 وعلم الناس أن يطلبوا من الله الغفران  0 وطلب منهم أن يغفرون للذين  يسيئون  إليهم 0 فيكون الكمال هو طلب الغفران من الله  إذا أخطاء الانسان 0 فيكون إذا اخطأ فية احد لا يوقع علية العقاب الموسوي بل يغفر لة لأنة تعلم قيمة الغفران  و طلبة هو من الله هذا بالإضافة إلي أنة حمل أوجاع البشر (أوجاعنا حملها)  ومن هنا نجد انة لم ينقض الناموس بل ا كمل الناموس مع ملاحظة أن تكميلة لم يكن بكلام ناقص فية ولكن تكميلة أي الوصول بة للكمال 0فصحح جميع المفاهيم في قولة  سمعت انة قيل لكم لا تزني إما أنا فأقول لكم  من نظر إلي امرأة ليشتهيها  فقد زني فيها بقلية 0وهذا لم يغير الوصية بل غير مفهومهم الخاطئ عن الوصية التي التي كانت تقتصر عندهم  في فعل الزنا  نفسة  وذلك للمفهوم الصحيح للوصية 0  رغم أنة لا يحده زمان أو مكان ألا أنة ومن اجلنا وفي الوقت المحدد لنا جاء في المكان وبالزمان ارتبط وتمم ناموس موسي بخضوعه للناموس -0 ناموس الانسان مكان وزمان مشابها الانسان في كل شئ ما عدا الخطية 0   فكان كمال قولة في مقولته التي تلخص مفهوم  الحياة  للإنسان 0  ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه 0  وكل ذلك من  أقوالة والتي دونها الإنجيل 0 وزرع من خلال السكينة  في قلب الذين امنوا بة حيث قال لهم      0 لا تهتمون بما تأكلون أو تشربون انتم أفضل من طيور السماء وزنابق الحقل التي سليمان في كل مجدة لا يرتدي كواحدة منها 0  وكذلك  الأعمال التي يفعلها المؤمنون بة 0 حتى  لو كانت نقل الجبال 0 وقيل عنة انه وديع ومتواضع  لا يصيح ولا احد يسمع صوته 0 وقصبه مروضة في الريح لا يقصف وفوق هذا كله إعطانا حق معرفته  عندما قال تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم 0  لأنة قال أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة0
فهو الطريق التي كل من يتبعه لن يضل 0 وهو الحق الذي ليس فية ضلالة ليس بالكلام ولكن بالقوال والأفعال التي فعلها 0 والتي فعلوها من اتبعوه  0 وهو كذلك الحياة لأنة قال أنا حي وانتم ستحيون 0


•	إذن  المسيح  هو إنسان كامل لأجل تعليم الانسان 0
•	وهو آلة كامل لأجل خلاص الإنسان 0 
 أما كونه إنسان كامل فقد جاء المسيح ليعلم ألبشر وقال؛ معلمكم واحد هو المسيح وبالتالي يكون المعلم إنسان حتى  يروه الناس يسمعون منة ويسألونه ويفهمون ما يقول     (مت 23 ؛8  )   وذلك لان لكل جنس معين من المخلوقات لغة تفاهم لا يفهمها سوي من كان من نفس النوع   فكانت الحكمة الإلهية إن يكون المعلم له خواص إنسان في الشكل و الإحساس والتأثير   
فقد كان المسيح في تعليمة للبشر يعتمد علي ثلاث ركائز وهما 
أولا التعليم المباشر:- 
فقد كان المسيح يعلم مباشرة كما جاء في الموعظة علي الجبل ومواضع كثيرة كان المسيح يعلم فيها مباشرة 0
ثانيا تصحيح مفهوم التعليم:- 
فقد قام المسيح بتصحيح مفهوم التعليم فقد قال سمعت أنة قيل لكم لا تزني إما أنا فأقول لكم كل من ينظر إلي امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زني فيها بقلبه 0
ثالثا  كان يبكت المعلمين في حالة ارتكابهم أخطاء في ألتعليم:- 
فقال ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرسيين وقفتم علي الباب لا دخلتم ولا جعلتم الداخلون يدخلون وأيضا ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرسييون لأنكم تحملون الناس أحمالا لا تستطيعون تحريكها 
وملخص الموضوع هو قاله المسيح نفسه عن نفسه عندما قال ما جئت لانقض الناموس  بل جئت لأكمل  وفي هذا المجال أريد ان أوضح النقاط الهامة الآتية:-  هذه الآية هي آية الكمال 0 والكمال الإلهي كما أوضحه الرب هو كمال الروح والنفس 0 من حيث قدسية الانسان لا المكان قال انتم هياكل الرب 0
ومن حيث استخدام العنف قال لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر 0 ومن حيث إدانة الآخرين قال لا تدينوا لكي لاتدانو 0 ومن حيث الربح والخسارة قال ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه 0 ومن حيث طمأنينة الناس قال لهم  لا تهتمون بما تأكلون وتلبسون انتم أفضل من طيور السماء وزنابق الحقل 0 ومن حيث الدينونة قال ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم تهلكون 0 وقال أيضا لا يستطيع احد ان يضع يده علي المحراث وينظر إلي الخلف 0
وقال لا يستطيع إنسان ان يخدم سيدين الله والمال   0  فكان تحت الناموس من حيث المكان والزمان حيث أنة فوق الزمان والمكان 0 إلا أنة ولد في مكان وخضع لزمان الناموس لان البشر كانت في زمان ميلاده تحت الناموس  0 
  وكونه  إلها كاملا من اجل خلاص الانسان وقد قال هو أيضا 
أنا والأب واحد يو 10 والذي راني قد رأي الأب  وأنا في الأب والأب في  مواضع أخري كثيرة ذكر المسيح فيها انه الآلة المتجسد مثل قولة إنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة وقد أيد الأقوال هذه بأفعال منها التجلي علي الجبل وإقامة الموتى  وخلق اعين للمولود اعمي وسلطانة علي الطبيعة في انتهار العاصفة ومواضع أخري كثيرة 0 فقد كان التدبير الإلهي في تجسده قد أفصح عنها 0 في بعض المواضع واخفاة في مواضع أخري  إلي ان تمت 0 فقد كان المسيح ولحكمة يعرفها هو وربما كشف عن القليل منها عندما قال لوما عرفوا رب المجد لما قتلوه 0
 إذن المسيح  هو الله  وفي الفترة التي قضاها علي الأرض حتى  صلبة كان إنسان كامل رغم إن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوتة لحظة واحدة أو طرفة عين كما قال هو 0
فكان التدبير الإلهي حيث أنة اخلي ذاتة آخذا جسد إنسان أن جسد المسيح الإنساني المأخوذ من مريم العذراء يتألم 0 ويشعر بالتعب والعطش والجوع 0 ويحث بالأم كما يقع في تجربة 0في فترة وجودة علي الأرض
إذن هو وقع في تجربة من اجل تعليم الانسان وكان هذا في التجربة الشيطان له 0 وفي لحظة صلبة وقع تحت تأثير الآلام التي وصلت إلي آلام الموت من اجل فداء الانسان 0
وفور وصول الجسد الإنساني إلي أقصي مدي يمكن أن يتحمله الإنسان من آلام عندئذ فارقة الإحساس الإنساني بالآلام لان الجسد كان استوفي مداه ووصل إلي ابعد من أقصي درجة يمكن أن  يتحملها   0 وهي حالة الموت الجسدي الذي يتعرض لها أجساد الناس وفي هذه اللحظة تم التدبير الإلهي بخلاص الانسان وأصبح جسده جسدا ممجدا لا يتعرض للفناء أو التعفن أو خلافة مما يتعرض له أجساد البشر العاديين  (الذين يبدأ التعفن في أجسادهم فور خروج أرواحهم ) 0 وفي اليوم الثالث قام هذا الجسد في مجد إلهي أيضا  لكي يكون باكورة القائمين و التعبير اللفظي قام بالنسبة للمسيح  ليس بما يفهم لدي البشر بأنه شيء ليس موجود قبل القيامة  وأصبح موجود بعد ألقيامة 0 ولكن المقصود عودة الحركة للجسد فمكث الجسد وهو ممجد في القبر بدون حركة إلي ان عادت إلية الحركة وهو هنا يريد ان يبين للناس أنهم بعد ان يموتون وتتحلل أجسامهم يمكن ان تعود إليهم الحركة من جديد لان القيامة في حقيقة الأمر ليس خلق من جديد ولكن القيامة هي القدرة علي إعادة شيء كان موجود في أحوال غير التي تنطبق عليه الطبيعة  مع إبطال مفعول و قوة المؤثر الذي كان موجود  وهو الموت 0   
هذا ما يمكن الاستدلال علية بما حدث في الطبيعة  0 لأنة حدث إمام أعين البشر ورؤة  وسجل بالوثائق   0 هو أن خلاص الانسان قد تم بواسطة موت المسيح وقيامته من بين الأموات  0  فلا يوجد من يقول خلاف ذلك وهو يستند علي دليل او حتي منطق أو عقل لان هذا تم بمعرفة الله كما أن خلق الانسان نفسه تم بمعرفة الله   0 والموت الذي يسيطر علي الانسان هو حكم من الله نتيجة لخطية التي وقع فيها الإنسان بارادتة الممنوحة له من الله   0 وخلاص الانسان تم بمعرفة الله ورؤة الناس بأعينهم في تجسده وقيامته     فهذه مقاصده الإلهية لا يمكن أن نستجوب الله فيها ولأنها حدثت بالفعل وشوهدت بالأعين وسجلت في وثائق   فالإنسان موجود والموت موجود والمسيح جاء علي الأرض ومات وقام من بين الأموات 0 والذي أريد أن اقولة هنا ان كل ما هو موجود علي الطبيعة لا يمكن انكارة او تجاهله وذلك كما قلت 0


----------



## ملك العين (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء ما زنب الرجل الزي يقوم بعمليه الاعدام اليوم   (عشماوي مثلا) في تنفيز حكم الاعدام بيده ان الجنود الزين قامو بصلب المسيح ما كانوا الا اداه لتنفيز  هزا الحكم  وكان قد امنو في قلوبهم بانه بار حتي اللص امن ايضا وطلب المغفره لزلك كان طلب المسيح بان يغفر لهم وهم فقط اي الجنود الزين نفزو الصلب وهذا لايعطينا ان نقول ان المسيح طلب الغفران للناس كلها ولكنه صنع الغفران علي الصليب للناس كلها فها الان الغفران موجود وبين ايدينا   ان طلبناه نجده وان لم نطلبه نحرم منه  اذن الله يقدم لنا جميعا الغفران   وعلينا نحن الان ان نتقدم للحصول عليه  وذلك بان نومن ان المسيح ابن الله مات لاجلنا وخطايانا جميعها مغفوره في دمه  وان لم نتقدم لطلب الغفران فها زنبنا علينا      يقول المسيح ها انا واقف علي الباب واقرع من يفتح لي ادخل اليه اتعشي معه وهو معي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / الطارق 
+++ نعود لجزء مما قلته سيادتك : (( هل الذى يؤمن بان المسيح اله وان المسيح صلب ولكنه مات على معصية هل يدخل ملكوت السماء وام لا يدخل؟ ))
.
+++ فقط أردت أن أوضح فكرتنا نحو الله فى هذا الأمر ، وهى أن الله المحب لا يأخذ الإنسان على غرة ، وكأنه يتربص به .
+++ ونقطة ثانية ، وهى أن الإنسان ليس مـُطالباً بقتل الخطية أو قتل الشيطان ، بل فقط بالجهاد ضدهما بكل قوته وبكل أمانة .
+++ فأى إنسان معرض -- فى كل لحظة -- للسقوط فى خطايا عديدة ، مثل خطية الإدانة أو البر الذاتى وتعظيم الذات ونكران جميل الله عليه والغضب الباطل على أخيه الإنسان ومحبة الإنتقام من ظالميه .... إلخ ، فالخطايا كثيرة جداً ، ما بين الخطايا الجسدية والنفسية والروحية .
++++ ولكن الفارق بين المؤمن الحقيقى ، وبين غير المؤمن أو المؤمن الكاذب ، هو أن المؤمن الحقيقى يعيش فى حالة إنتباه دائم لكى لا يخطئ ، ولكن الإنسان ضعيف -- فقد يتعرض للزللات اللاإرادية -- فإن صدرت منه خطية ،  فإنه يسرع بكل قوته للتوبة الكاملة فوراً ، فيعتذر فوراً عن غضبه على الآخر أو عن إهانته للآخر  ، ويندم بصدق وألم وندم حقيقى عن كل فكر خاطئ جال بفكره ..... إلخ .
++++ فهل إنتهاء حياة الإنسان يحدث مصادفة ، فهل يمكن أن يتصادف أن الإنسان يموت بدون توبة ، بالرغم من أنه يعيش فى حياة أمينة مع الله وفى جهاد مستمر !!!!!! 
++++ فهل لحظة الموت تحدث بدون علم وتدبير الله ، هل تحدث عشوائياً !!!!!!
++++ لا بل إن الله يدبر كل شيئ تدبيراً محكماً .
++++ وهل يخطف الموت -- بحسب التعبير الشائع ، الخاطئ -- الناس الذين يعيشون فى طاعة الله وفى الجهاد الروحى الأمين !!!!
+++ الجواب هو لا ، فإن الله لا يتربص بالإنسان ليأخذه على غرة ، بل إنه يدبر هذه اللحظة ، بل إنه يجعل القديسين يشعرون بقرب وقتهم ، بل إنه يــُعلم البعض بوقت خروجهم من هذا العالم ، مثلما حدث مع بطرس الرسول : [ 13 وَلَكِنِّي أَحْسِبُهُ حَقّاً مَا دُمْتُ فِي هَذَا الْمَسْكَنِ أَنْ أُنْهِضَكُمْ بِالتَّذْكِرَةِ، 14 *عَالِماً أَنَّ خَلْعَ مَسْكَنِي قَرِيبٌ كَمَا أَعْلَنَ لِي رَبُّنَا يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ *أَيْضاً. 15 فَأَجْتَهِدُ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونُوا بَعْدَ خُرُوجِي تَتَذَكَّرُونَ كُلَّ حِينٍ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ.  ]2بط1: 13- 15 .


----------



## ملك العين (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز مكرم تحيه لك في المسيح يسوع           بكل بساطه 1علي الانسان ان يومن ان المسيح ابن الله مات لاجل مغفره الخطيه  2  يتقدم معترفا بكل خطاياه  واثقا ان الله يغفرها في دم المسيح                     (ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فالله امين وعادل  يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم           بهذا الايمان ننال نعمه الخلاص ونولد ولاده جديده     ونقول الاشياء العتيقه قد مضت هوزا الكل قد صار جديدا                        بعد ذلك نبداء حياه جديده وسلوك جديد            بعدها نكون في عمليه تجديد متواصل             نسلك بالروح فلا نكمل شهوه الجسد             ان سقط اقوم وان جلست في الظلمه فالرب نوري    واخيرا            اذا لا شىء من الدينونه الان علي الذين هم في المسيح يسوع    السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح                                         ومؤمنين بقول المسيح       الزين هم في يدي لايسطتيع احد ان ياخذهم مني
3


----------

